# WOC: Venomous Villains



## Curly1908 (Jun 19, 2010)

I've totally abandoned "In the Groove" for this collection.  I have never wanted so much from a single collection (usually only 1 or 2 items spark my interest).  I'll actually probably go to a store (gulp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) to swatch items rather than ordering online.  I hope more swatches come soon so I can cross SOMETHING off of this list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From Cruella:
-Wicked Ways l/g: light nude w/ gold pearl
-Darkly My Dear blush: mid-town brown plum (matte)

From Evil Queen:
-Toxic Tale l/s: bright coral (satin)
-Sinister l/s: soft brown plum (luster)
-Strange Potion l/g: soft coral pink
-Bite of an Apple blush: soft coral pink (matte)

From Maleficient:
-Revenge is Sweet l/g: light yellow purple
-Wrong Spell l/g: deep plum with pink purple
-Bad Fairy n/l: red w/ multi-changing pigments
-Formidable! n/l: teal green w/ pink pigment 
-Mean & Green n/l: purple w/ teal pigment

From Dr. Facilier:
-"I'm So Vain" mirror

I'm a bit disappointed in the Dr. Facilier collection (I had high hopes!), but I'm psyched about everything else!


----------



## Luiza_T (Jun 19, 2010)

*
Cruella*
Lipsticks: Innocence, Beware! and Heartless 
Lipglass: Devilishly Stylish

* Evil Queen* 
Lipsticks: Toxic Tale and Sinister
Lipglasses: Strange Potion and Hot house
Eyeshadows: Vainglorious and Vile Violet
Beauty Powder: Oh so fair 
Powder blush: Bite of an apple
*
Maleficent*
Lipstick: Dark Deed
Lipglass: Wrong spell
_** Maybe -_ Mineralize Eyeshadows: My Dark Magic and She who Dares
Beauty powder: Briar Rose

*Dr. Facilier*
I'm so vain mirror

I'll make my final list when I see the swatches.


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 19, 2010)

This collection has some great stuff but it doesn't come out until September and In the Groove comes out in July so that gives you two months to save!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm loving the colors of Venomous Villians but the packaging could've been so much better! I'll have to come back to this thread to give my "final" list.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't want anything and I don't like the packaging either if the leaked pics are anything to go by.

MAC Venomous Villains - Leaked pics! |Vex in the City


----------



## sss215 (Jun 19, 2010)

*Cruella*
Blush: Darkly my dear- mid-tone brown plum (Matte)  * i really have to  see how this compares to dirty plum , actually it sounds like if dirty  plum & raizin had a baby, you would get this, interesting... 
* * 
Evil Queen* 
Lipstick: 
             Sinister- soft brown plum (lustre)
Powder blush: Bite of an apple- soft coral pink (Matte)  <to me this   color looks like Marine life when applied without the overspray..and   more pigmented>  *  IF it looks close to marine life, i am on it!  THANK YOU IN ADVANCE MAC!*
*
Maleficent*
Lipstick: 
            Dark Deed- Burgundy plum (Amplified)
Lipglass: 
            Wrong spell- Deep plum with pink purple

MES: 
My Dark Magic- Deep pink with pink pearl/ Deep plum with purple  pearl  *used  during fashion week,  and looks beautiful *
        She who Dares- Deep navy with blue pearl/ Deep forest green with   lime pearl  * can't pass this up! *
*Dr. Facilier*
Greasepaint: Slick black- true carbon black *  I need a true black  greasepaint stick*

those colors are drawing me in.  i am more excited about the lippies in fab felines though.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 19, 2010)

There are a few things that I want from the descriptions but also some things that I am sensing I can dupe with products I already have. I expected a lot more from this collection especially with the packaging so let's hope the pictures really change my mind.....


----------



## JustDivine (Jun 19, 2010)

Nothing.....yawn-boring-skip-much hype about very little-overrated

That is based purely on the pre-info and leaked pics. Like Hello Kitty take 2. I don't expect my mind to change significantly anytime prior to or after launch.


----------



## nazneen372 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm also disappointed with the packaging - it just looks like cheap stickers, almost counterfeit looking!

However, I'm pretty fascinated by the sound of Mean & Green nail laqcuer - teal and purple are my favourite colours!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 20, 2010)

I can understand the disappointment with the packaging as many people expected it to look similar to the promo video (basic black with dark outlines).  And I was certainly disappointed with the packaging for LoL, Mac To the Beach, etc.  

Knowing the limitations, however, of how Disney allows its trademarked images to be used -- I expected the packing to look exactly how it does -- unaltered, classic Disney images.  I personally would've preferred the same images but in black/white instead of color, but it's *Disney*.

I'm interested in the collection because of the color descriptions.  I don't own any products similar to the ones on my list.


----------



## miss_primer (Jun 20, 2010)

I am not crazy for the packaging, but I am still excited for the collection. I think that lippies and the eyeshadows can be a skip for me. I am really interested in the 2 blushes and the beauty powders. So that is 5 items. When swatches come along, you never know what will happen.


----------



## jazmatazz (Jun 20, 2010)

It's hard for me to decide without seeing swatches but 'Bite of an apple' blush sounds promising for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excited about this collection too! Packaging isn't that great (if that's really what it looks like), but I agree with comments that Disney probably has strict rules on what images can be used and how they must look.


----------



## miss_primer (Jun 20, 2010)

There is a pic of A Bite Of An Apple Blush in the early buzz thread and of a beauty powder from this collection. Here is a link to the exact page. Just scroll down to see it. 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/e.../index111.html


----------



## lenchen (Jun 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I don't want anything and I don't like the packaging either if the leaked pics are anything to go by.

MAC Venomous Villains - Leaked pics! |Vex in the City_

 
ditto! this collection is a total skip for me.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_primer* 

 
_I am not crazy for the packaging, but I am still excited for the collection. I think that lippies and the eyeshadows can be a skip for me. I am really interested in the 2 blushes and the beauty powders. So that is 5 items. When swatches come along, you never know what will happen._

 
Yeah, I think a lot of folks who don't like the packaging will still be purchasing several items from the collection.  Mark my words!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't wait for this collection. I'm haulin big time! I always do for the fall collections.... I love the drama of autumn/winter makeup looks and I love the Disney villains. Here is my list so far:

*Cruella:*
Heartless Lipstick
Devilishly Stylish Lipglass
De-Vil Eyeshadow
*
Evil Queen:*
Sinister Lipstick
Strange Potion Lipglass
Her Alter Image Eyeshadow
Vainglorious Eye Shadow
Vile Violet Eye Shadow
Bite of An Apple Blush

*Maleficent:*
Violetta Lipstick
Dark Deed Lipstick
Wrong Spell Lipglass
My Dark Magic MES
She Who Dares MES
Briar Rose Beauty Powder
Bad Fairy Nail Lac
Formidable! Nail Lac
Mean and Green Purple Nail Lac

*Dr. Facilier*
French Quarter Greasepaint Stick
Cajun Magically Cool Liquid Powder
I'm So Vain Mirror

I am going to start saving for this now! I have not been this excited over a Mac collection since Style Black


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Nothing.....yawn-boring-skip-much hype about very little-overrated

That is based purely on the pre-info and leaked pics. Like Hello Kitty take 2. I don't expect my mind to change significantly anytime prior to or after launch._

 

I agree.  Obviously we can't really tell much from the photos but there even the color descriptions are uninspiring.  There seems to be little substance to the collection which is a shame considering all of the possibilities.  But we know that a collection revolving around Disney could be 100% re-promotes and it would still sell out so I guess in MAC grand money-making scheme it doesn't really matter. I am sure I'll still get something though.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 21, 2010)

So far "Bite of an Apple" blush is on everyone's wishlist!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 21, 2010)

im definitely excited, buuuuuuuuut i need to see more pics!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 24, 2010)

Maybe: Heartless l/s, De-vil e/s, Vile Violet e/s, Wrong Spell l/g,

DEFINITELY: Devilishly Stylish l/g, Darkly My Dear blush, Sinister l/s, Vainglorious e/s, My Dark Magic e/s, She Who Dares e/s


*sigh* I need swatches to narrow this down... aint no way in hell I'm spending this much money! LMAO


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 24, 2010)

When i heard about it, i wanted to see the packaging so much! Now that i've seen it, i dont really like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boo. hope it looks nicer in real life!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 24, 2010)

^ Same here. I was all excited....now, not so much.  Hope it's worth the price hike too. I think they said there was an increase with this collection. I could be wrong, I'm gonna double check. But if the colors are must have, I'll get them and depot them if the packaging really rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 27, 2010)

I just saw the swatch of "Bite of an Apple".

I think this one is going to be a brown girl's must have.  It kind of reminds me of a slightly pinkish version of NARS Exhibit A.  It will definitely show up on WOC!


----------



## User38 (Jun 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_*Cruella*
Blush: Darkly my dear- mid-tone brown plum (Matte) *i really have to see how this compares to dirty plum , actually it sounds like if dirty plum & raizin had a baby, you would get this, interesting... *

*Evil Queen* 
Lipstick: 
Sinister- soft brown plum (lustre)
Powder blush: Bite of an apple- soft coral pink (Matte) <to me this color looks like Marine life when applied without the overspray..and more pigmented> *IF it looks close to marine life, i am on it! THANK YOU IN ADVANCE MAC!*

*Maleficent*
Lipstick: 
Dark Deed- Burgundy plum (Amplified)
Lipglass: 
Wrong spell- Deep plum with pink purple

MES: 
My Dark Magic- Deep pink with pink pearl/ Deep plum with purple pearl *used during fashion week, and looks beautiful *
She who Dares- Deep navy with blue pearl/ Deep forest green with lime pearl *can't pass this up! *
*Dr. Facilier*
Greasepaint: Slick black- true carbon black *I need a true black greasepaint stick*

those colors are drawing me in. i am more excited about the lippies in fab felines though._

 






 Bite of an Apple does not even resemble ML ... ML is a true light orange - Bite is a soft corally red... I posted a pic of Bite but it is swatched very strongly and can be used much more subtley... but if anything Bite is more similar to a more intense Fleur Power (I will post some comparable pics soon). This is an intense color as compared to ML.


----------



## User38 (Jun 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I can't wait for this collection. I'm haulin big time! I always do for the fall collections.... I love the drama of autumn/winter makeup looks and I love the Disney villains. Here is my list so far:

*Cruella:*
Heartless Lipstick
Devilishly Stylish Lipglass
De-Vil Eyeshadow

*Evil Queen:*
Sinister Lipstick
Strange Potion Lipglass
Her Alter Image Eyeshadow
Vainglorious Eye Shadow
Vile Violet Eye Shadow
Bite of An Apple Blush

*Maleficent:*
Violetta Lipstick
Dark Deed Lipstick
Wrong Spell Lipglass
My Dark Magic MES
She Who Dares MES
Briar Rose Beauty Powder
Bad Fairy Nail Lac
Formidable! Nail Lac
Mean and Green Purple Nail Lac

*Dr. Facilier*
French Quarter Greasepaint Stick
Cajun Magically Cool Liquid Powder
I'm So Vain Mirror

I am going to start saving for this now! I have not been this excited over a Mac collection since Style Black
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I will post the pics of the Lilac ES as well as the Cajun Cool Liquid powder and the Truth & Light -- and anything else I have from this collection


----------



## sss215 (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_





 Bite of an Apple does not even resemble ML ... ML is a true light orange - Bite is a soft corally red... I posted a pic of Bite but it is swatched very strongly and can be used much more subtley... but if anything Bite is more similar to a more intense Fleur Power (I will post some comparable pics soon). This is an intense color as compared to ML.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

that was the early buzz that came out, but after seeing it,  i really like it!  its going to be a beautiful color to have.   fleur power is also something i am going to look at next time i am at MAC.  something is intriguing me about it.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Jun 30, 2010)

I just peeped the whole collection, and let's just say...I'm going to have to put in more hours to be able to treat myself to everything!

If you missed the pigments from Makeup Art Cosmetics (like me...I only have samples), then please, PLEASE do not pass them up from Dr. Facilier; they are amazing!!!!!!!!

PS- Heartless...smh...<3


----------



## Curly1908 (Jul 2, 2010)

^I agree with you.  Heartless l/s is BEAUTIFUL.  Sadly, I rarely wear red lips so it wouldn't be a wise purchase for me (especially with this collection's price increase). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The swatches for Wicked Ways isn't correct so I'm keeping it on my list for now.  (It's supposed to be a nude, but the swatch is of a hot pink lippie.)

Darkly My Dear seems a bit boring in the swatch so I'll have to see it on some skin before I decide.

Toxic Tale l/s is off of my list.  It seems more red than coral.  And Sinister seems boring.

There aren't any swatches of the nail lacquers yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My new & improved list:

From Cruella:
-Wicked Ways l/g: light nude w/ gold pearl -- maybe
-Darkly My Dear blush: mid-town brown plum (matte) -- maybe

From Evil Queen:
-Strange Potion l/g: soft coral pink -- MUST
-Bite of an Apple blush: soft coral pink (matte) -- MUST!!!  (I love the packaging for this one!!!)

From Maleficient:
-Revenge is Sweet l/g: light yellow purple -- MUST
-Wrong Spell l/g: deep plum with pink purple -- MUST
-Bad Fairy n/l: red w/ multi-changing pigments -- pending
-Formidable! n/l: teal green w/ pink pigment -- pending but a MUST
-Mean & Green n/l: purple w/ teal pigment -- pending

-From Dr. Facilier:
"I'm So Vain" mirror -- maybe (JUST because I want at least one thing from his collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Luiza_T (Jul 2, 2010)

I just saw the swatches at the swatches thread and my list changed a bit. I gave up on some products, liked others...


----------



## Curly1908 (Jul 16, 2010)

Bump! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am happy to report that I have streamlined my list to the following:

From Evil Queen:
-Strange Potion l/g: soft coral pink
-Bite of an Apple blush: soft coral pink (matte)

From Maleficient:
-Revenge is Sweet l/g: light yellow purple
-Formidable! n/l: teal green w/ pink pigment 

I am sooooo proud of myself for getting down to just 4 items!


----------



## sss215 (Jul 16, 2010)

I like alot of it.  I think I am going to schedule a make over that day, cause i will be spending over 50.00 on it.


----------



## westindiesangel (Jul 17, 2010)

The thing I want most is the mirror. But if it looks as horrible as the items pictured so far do, no thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna wait till September rolls around to see how willing I am to blow my cash on this stuff, though. I just love Disney and some of the colours interest me...even if I'm not particularly enthused by the packaging.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Jul 17, 2010)

My list (and I will get EVERYTHING here lol...I got it bad; mind you, I've seen it all in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*Cruella*
HEARTLESS lippie- This shall join "Red She Said" as my HG red lip
Wicked Ways lg
Devilishly Stylish lg (sucker for a pink lip)

*Snow White*
Toxic Tale lippie (LOVE)
Bite of an Apple blush (LOVE)

*Malificent*
Violetta lippie
REVENGE IS SWEET lg- my fave from the collection.  I think I'll get 3 of these
Formidable laquer
Mean & Green laquer

*Dr. Facilier*
Brash & Bold pigment- LOVE.  Making up for "Makeup Art Cosmetics"
Push the Edge Pigment- ^^^^^
Cajun Magically Cool Liquid Powder
I'm So Vain Mirror

I'd venture to say that this may beat out Style Black and Liberty of London as my favorite collection...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 18, 2010)

I think the only thing I'll be getting is Violetta...


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 29, 2010)

After seeing the new pictures, my preliminary list:

Cruella:
Heartless LS or Devilishly Stylish LG (love that name!)

Evil Queen:
Hot house Deep LG

Maleficent:
Violetta LS
both lipglasses

Evil Queen compact if I have the spare cash, I know this collection will be going very fast.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 30, 2010)

I am really interested in most of the things from the Maleficent collection.  I want:
Violetta
Dark Deed
My Dark Magic
Bad Fairy


----------



## Curly1908 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm kinda ticked that MAC didn't use the pic of the Evil Queen holding the apple on the lid of "Bite of an Apple" blush instead of on the "Oh So Fair" beauty powder!  WTF, MAC!!!

I REALLY like the packaging for Maleficent so I'm debating adding Dark Deed l/s to my list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you ladies think of Dark Deed l/s?  I've never tried an Amplified Creme before...


----------



## sss215 (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_I like alot of it.  I think I am going to schedule a make over that day, cause i will be spending over 50.00 on it._

 
i am changing my mind on some things. first of all, i need to cool it with getting so much MAC. I only have one face, and I have updated my make-up bag more times this year than a few.   then, i am starting to notice the shadows are starting to look like total dupes of permanent items. 

i may just get a few of the lip products and leave it at that. definitely getting the bite of an apple blush.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I'm kinda ticked that MAC didn't use the pic of the Evil Queen holding the apple on the lid of "Bite of an Apple" blush instead of on the "Oh So Fair" beauty powder! WTF, MAC!!!

I REALLY like the packaging for Maleficent so I'm debating adding Dark Deed l/s to my list.

What do you ladies think of Dark Deed l/s? I've never tried an Amplified Creme before..._

 
yeah, why???  lol!

i think dark deed is going to be pretty.  i am going to check it out, but i heard there may already be something permanent that looks like it.  desire and hang up may be similar.  i like both of those, but they are not favorites.  i am going to swatch them with dark deed to see if i see something special


----------



## diamonddiva (Aug 8, 2010)

I am not that excited about this collection...the only thing that I am interested in is Violetta Lipstick...


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay, I'm definitely getting Dark Deed after seeing the latest swatch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's gonna be a hot winter color!

From Evil Queen:
-Strange Potion l/g: soft coral pink
-Bite of an Apple blush: soft coral pink (matte)

From Maleficient:
-Revenge is Sweet l/g: light yellow purple
-Bad Fairy n/l: red w/ multi-changing pigments
-Dark Deed l/s: burgundy plum (amplified creme)


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 15, 2010)

After seeing the lasted swatches on Temptalia, I have narrowed my list.

Bite of an Apple Blush
Dark Deed Lipstick
Wicked Ways Lipglass


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 15, 2010)

I seem to be in a bit of trouble after seeing  those swatches:

Evil Queen:
Vanglorious
Bite of an Apple

Dr. Faciller:
Cajun (only if it's a subtle highlight)

Malifacent:
Bad Fairy Nail Polish
Wrong Spell
She Who Dares


----------



## NLoveW630 (Aug 15, 2010)

CRUELLA DE VIL
Lipstick 
*Heartless Cherry red 
Lipglass    
 * Wicked Ways 
 * Devilishly Stylish 

Evil Queen 
Lipstick
* Toxic Tale 
Lipglass 
 * Strange Potion 
* Hot House 
Blush    
* Bite of an Apple ..sounds so yummy

MALEFICENT
Lipstick 
* Dark Deed       
Lipglass 
* Wrong Spell 
Mineralize Eyeshadow Duo 
* My Dark Magic  
* She Who Dares 
Nail Lacquer 
* Bad Fairy Red  
DR. FACILIER
* French Quarter

Magically Cool Liquid Powder 
* Cajun


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_After seeing the lasted swatches on Temptalia, I have narrowed my list.

Bite of an Apple Blush
Dark Deed Lipstick
Wicked Ways Lipglass_

 
Her swatches of Bite of an Apple look so much lighter than the one in the Specktra thread.  Now I wonder if it'll be too light...


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Her swatches of Bite of an Apple look so much lighter than the one in the Specktra thread.  Now I wonder if it'll be too light..._

 
I noticed the same thing.  Her swatches almost made me take it off of my list.  Her swatch made me think it may be chalky looking on my NW45/NW47 skin.  I think I may pick it up and test it out.  Also, do you think it is similar to Nars Taos??


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 15, 2010)

So here is my list so far:

Heartless l/s
wickey ways
bite of an apple
toxic tale 
strange potion
bad fairy n/p
darkly my dear blush and melon pigment maybe..i might just buy a sample.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I noticed the same thing.  Her swatches almost made me take it off of my list.  Her swatch made me think it may be chalky looking on my NW45/NW47 skin.  I think I may pick it up and test it out.  Also, do you think it is similar to Nars Taos??_

 
the description for taos is a dusty rose.  which basically means red orange to me, with shimmer.  BoA is coral and flat (matte).  they look totally different.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I noticed the same thing.  Her swatches almost made me take it off of my list.  Her swatch made me think it may be chalky looking on my NW45/NW47 skin.  I think I may pick it up and test it out.  Also, do you think it is similar to Nars Taos??_

 
It doesn't look like Taos to me in either of the pictures.  Taos, is almost tomato-y.


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_the description for taos is a dusty rose.  which basically means red orange to me, with shimmer.  BoA is coral and flat (matte).  they look totally different._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_It doesn't look like Taos to me in either of the pictures.  Taos, is almost tomato-y._

 
Yeah, you both are right.  I went and pulled my Taos out.  

Do you think BoA will look chalky?


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_Yeah, you both are right.  I went and pulled my Taos out.  

Do you think BoA will look chalky?_

 
I know you didn't ask me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but I don't think it will.  I just think Temptalia did a super light swatch of BoA b/c it's such an intense color.  It's definitely a WOC-friendly shade IMO.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_Yeah, you both are right.  I went and pulled my Taos out.  

Do you think BoA will look chalky?_

 

I don't think so.  It looked pretty pigmented in the photos herGreyness shared.  MAC Bite of an Apple picture by HerGreyness - Photobucket

i can't wait to see it and try it out.  personally, i think its in the same family as the dark side of marine life, but a little deeper and more pink.  some may disagree, but it looks close.

Hey Greyness said in the other thread, that its a mix up between Scarlet/Fleur Power/Salsa Rose.  All pretty on brown skin!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 16, 2010)

I think Toxic l/s is going to end up looking like Jazzed, pretty colour but something just won't be right.

And Cajun Magic Powder will def be too orange.

I'm pretty happy with my list. It's already manageable and I know it'll only get smaller.
-Darkly My Dear and Bite of an Apple Blush (Both are so pretty!)
-Heartless l/s
-Revenge is Sweet l/s
-She Who Dares M/ES
-French Quarter greasepaint
-Strange Potion l/g
-Hot House l/g
-Innocence beware l/s
-Devishly stylish l/g

I'm definitely going to skip school for this one.

And I'm hoping one of the nudes lippies will look nice.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay, I've whittled it down to Vainglorious e/s, Violetta l/s, and the mineralized shadows, but I don't *have* to have the mineralized shadows. I plan to B2M for Violetta.


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I know you didn't ask me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I don't think it will.  I just think Temptalia did a super light swatch of BoA b/c it's such an intense color.  It's definitely a WOC-friendly shade IMO._

 
It doesn't matter if I asked ya, I appreciate your input. I have a hard time gauging colors based on Temptalia's swatches.  Some things are swatched super light.  In addition, her lip swatches never tell me anything. I think she wears balm or something under the lipstick/lipgloss, because they all seem less intense and 'slippery' in her pictures.  
Thanks again!!


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_I don't think so.  It looked pretty pigmented in the photos herGreyness shared.  MAC Bite of an Apple picture by HerGreyness - Photobucket

i can't wait to see it and try it out.  personally, i think its in the same family as the dark side of marine life, but a little deeper and more pink.  some may disagree, but it looks close.

Hey Greyness said in the other thread, that its a mix up between Scarlet/Fleur Power/Salsa Rose.  All pretty on brown skin!_

 
Thanks for that picture...it definitely showed the true color and pigmentation.  Scarlet/Fleur Power/Salsa Rose is a lovely combo!!!


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay... So the description of BoA is "Bite of an apple- soft coral pink (Matte)"
This is where I am having trouble...Temptalia's swatch looks coral and HerGreyness' swatch looks hot pinky/reddish


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Aug 16, 2010)

i'll have to see this at the store...definitely!


----------



## sss215 (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_Okay... So the description of BoA is "Bite of an apple- soft coral pink (Matte)"
This is where I am having trouble...Temptalia's swatch looks coral and HerGreyness' swatch looks hot pinky/reddish_

 

lighting, camera, and such, lol.    not sure your complextion, but you know its going to look so different in the store on darker skin if that applies.  tempalia and others swatches give me an idea of what to look for, as far as texture, but colorwise, they just don't work.  i wish erin scandalous has some of those boxes! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I honestly think anyone can handle BOA -- it  is a very intense colour (the idea was to compete a bit with bestseller  NARS Exhibit A) -- and will work with many skintones depending on the  application method... I tried it on an 0-15 level to a 4.5-7 level and  it looked gorgeous... it will sell very quickly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^^^ i like this description here.   exhibit A is business and one of the most pigmented blushes out there. her greyness is testing on darker skins. i'm sold.


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 17, 2010)

I'd love to see Bite of an Apple blush on a WoC. It's so hard for me to decide if it is a shade I'm interested in without seeing it on someone with a similar skintone.


----------



## Soundclash (Aug 17, 2010)

My list:
Darkly My Dear
Bite of Apple
Toxic Tale
Coppering since its such a close dupe to De-vil and I can get it in pan form.


Darkly my Dear looks very similar to Notable, I can't decide if I should get it. input?


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_After seeing the new pictures, my preliminary list:

Cruella:
Heartless LS or Devilishly Stylish LG (love that name!)

Evil Queen:
Hot house Deep LG

Maleficent:
Violetta LS
both lipglasses

Evil Queen compact if I have the spare cash, I know this collection will be going very fast._

 
Umm I thought there was going to be a mirror compact for all the villains, not just the Voodoo guy. So no Evil Queen compact.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want Heartless soooo bad, but I don't know if I am ready for such a bold red color- heck I don't even think it is the right red for me. I may just stick to the red lipglass.

Def getting French Quarter liner.


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 17, 2010)

What is an 0-15 level to a 4.5-7 leve?
What does that mean?


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_Umm I thought there was going to be a mirror compact for all the villains, not just the Voodoo guy. So no Evil Queen compact.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I want Heartless soooo bad, but I don't know if I am ready for such a bold red color- heck I don't even think it is the right red for me. I may just stick to the red lipglass.

Def getting French Quarter liner._

 
Heartless is BEAUTIFUL, but I'm not ready for it either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm only getting one "out of my comfort zone" lippie -- and that's Dark Deed l/s.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_What is an 0-15 level to a 4.5-7 leve?
What does that mean?_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_"levels" of skintone -- 0 being extremely fair and neutral..4.5-7 is darker more brown tanned skin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

HTH!!!


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_HTH!!!_

 

Thanks so much!


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 25, 2010)

The only things I have on my list right now are from Dr. Facilier:   French Quarter and the mirror.  (Looks like pretty much only WOC are  feeling his portion of the collection.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  I'm sure I'll like a lipstick and lipglass here and there, though!  _Especially _because I want a really nice purple for the fall/winter seasons.


----------



## misha5150 (Aug 25, 2010)

I just really want the nail lacquers!!! All three of them look super gorgeous!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_I just really want the nail lacquers!!! All three of them look super gorgeous!!_

 
BAD FAIRY IS THE BIDNEZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!

I can't wait to put it on my toes!


----------



## sss215 (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_The only things I have on my list right now are from Dr. Facilier:   French Quarter and the mirror.  (Looks like pretty much only WOC are  feeling his portion of the collection.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  I'm sure I'll like a lipstick and lipglass here and there, though!  Especially because I want a really nice purple for the fall/winter seasons._

 

I am not really feeling his part of the collection. Its all old stuff. They should have done more than just a redo from prescriptives and a whole bunch of re promotes.  The newest disney villian got nothing really new in his segment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I do want to try the powder to see if it would make a good highlighter. But overall, I'm just unimpressed.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 1, 2010)

Both MES! Those are nuts! I hope they're everything like the ones from Style Black!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_I am not really feeling his part of the collection. Its all old stuff. They should have done more than just a redo from prescriptives and a whole bunch of re promotes. The newest disney villian got nothing really new in his segment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do want to try the powder to see if it would make a good highlighter. But overall, I'm just unimpressed._

 
Really?  It's all old stuff?  I'd never heard of any of it.  Which collection was French Quarter previously from?  I didn't quite understand your comment about "a redo from prescriptives".  I've never purchased anything from them except for a powder foundation once, a long time ago, so...


----------



## sss215 (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Really?  It's all old stuff?  I'd never heard of any of it.  Which collection was French Quarter previously from?  I didn't quite understand your comment about "a redo from prescriptives".  I've never purchased anything from them except for a powder foundation once, a long time ago, so..._

 

French Quarter is one of the only new items, although, it may be dupeable with something from the Art Supplies collection that came out earlier this year. 

The rest of the line may be new to many, but to alot of MAC followers, its the same old. Here is the breakdown:

The black, greasepaint stick, Slick Black is a repromote.
Resort Life is a repromote, it came out early this year.
Melon is a permanent pigment, repromoted. Push the Edge and Brash and Bold pigments are repromotes from last year.  

The Magically Cool powder is a product that came from Prescriptives, an Estee Lauder brand that was closed this year. Since both companies are owned by Estee Lauder, MAC is now using the technology. So the powder is new to MAC, but not a new item on the market.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 3, 2010)

^ And that is why people are getting fed up with MAC.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_I am not really feeling his part of the collection. Its all old stuff. They should have done more than just a redo from prescriptives and a whole bunch of re promotes.  The newest disney villian got nothing really new in his segment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I do want to try the powder to see if it would make a good highlighter. But overall, I'm just unimpressed._

 
On that same note, they selected items that were super popular and sold out very quickly.  I missed the piggies and they are truly fabulous, so I'm glad they brought them back.  I'm sure that the ppl that missed Resort Life will be happy, too (I personally hate RL, but to each her own).  Also, ppl always go nuts over the Greasepaints, so the new stuff from the other subsets compliments the older stuff that they are repromoting. #imjustsaying


----------



## sss215 (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Dolce Diva* 

 
_On that same note, they selected items that were super popular and sold out very quickly.  I missed the piggies and they are truly fabulous, so I'm glad they brought them back.  I'm sure that the ppl that missed Resort Life will be happy, too (I personally hate RL, but to each her own).  Also, ppl always go nuts over the Greasepaints, so the new stuff from the other subsets compliments the older stuff that they are repromoting. #imjustsaying_

 

You're right.  Thoughts on LE items and re-promotes go both ways.  I love repromotes at times cause I skipped a few collections here and there, and I get excited when a great item I didn't notice returns.   But with his segment of the collection, I was just expecting something new and exciting. I see the colors match Dr. Faciler's from the movie,  but VV is such a big deal and was just not the time to do a whole bunch of re-promotes; in my opinion as a MAC enthusiast.  

One thing about repromotes, is that you can save some money if you already have the item.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 3, 2010)

So most are repromotes?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is such a shame...

MAC is really relying on the fanbase to carry them, at whatever cost. I'm really sorry that they seem to be phoning it in.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_You're right.  Thoughts on LE items and re-promotes go both ways.  I love repromotes at times cause I skipped a few collections here and there, and I get excited when a great item I didn't notice returns.   But with his segment of the collection, I was just expecting something new and exciting. I see the colors match Dr. Faciler's from the movie,  *but VV is such a big deal and was just not the time to do a whole bunch of re-promotes; in my opinion as a MAC enthusiast.  *

One thing about repromotes, is that you can save some money if you already have the item._

 
Agreed.  But then a product that is "wow" is going to sell period, so this, for MAC, is an opportunity to dress up products that aren't "wow" in LE packaging and pple will still snatch it up.  Later they will put their "wow" products in the standard black packaging and we'll still snatch it up because the products are good.


----------



## belle89 (Sep 5, 2010)

I just realized this collection will be released the day before my birthday! 

Definitely -  Violetta l/s (I like the packaging of this), BoaA 
Maybe - Hot House l/g, My Dark Magic e/s duo, She Who Dares e/s duo


----------



## Cocosmith (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, Lets just say this collection will have me Digging Deep in my wallet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
 I want a little from each Collection, but a whole lot from Evil Queen and Maleficient Collections.  I swear MAC is pimping me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Lol Work hard and bring them all my money every Month. Lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 Hey it my B-day Month, so its all for a Good Cause. Right!!!! Go Coco its yo Bday!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 6, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 7, 2010)

since everything sounds like repromotes, looks like all we'll be paying for is the packaging...


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 7, 2010)

I think that even though this collection is filled with repromotes, it is stuff that people really want, like the pigments and Hothouse (which I personally wanted for the longest time).

But I think BOA blush although can be compared to their pro blushes, not everybody has access to pro store, nor do they want to do phone orders for products. So to release a bright azz blush in a Disney collection for the masses to see, is quite wonderful b/c not many in the beauty game would even consider to release bright red/coral blush.

BTW, I think BOA is going to look fabulous on NC-NW55 and up. I hope it looks nice on me, too but I'm just saying.


----------



## mekaboo (Sep 7, 2010)

It's really not that deep is it?? It's just makeup..you can only do so many shades of one color...

If you want it, buy it, if you don't...then don't

Some of these things are not permanent and may be re-releases BUT someone missed out on it and were waiting on the chance to purchase it. 

You really should'nt buy products based on hype anyway...How can one company lose it's fan base b/c they are repromoting colors??? You either like it or you don't..no matter who makes it.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mekaboo* 

 
_It's really not that deep is it?? It's just makeup..you can only do so many shades of one color...

If you want it, buy it, if you don't...then don't

Some of these things are not permanent and may be re-releases BUT someone missed out on it and were waiting on the chance to purchase it. 

You really should'nt buy products based on hype anyway...How can one company lose it's fan base b/c they are repromoting colors??? You either like it or you don't..no matter who makes it._

 

Its not that deep. Its just a topic of discussion about something I like.  I buy makeup, I discuss makeup.  That's all.


----------



## berryjuicy (Sep 9, 2010)

Does anyone think BoA will look a lot like Exhibit A once it gets on the skin?  

What does everyone think about Darkly My Dear?


----------



## Soundclash (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *berryjuicy* 

 
_Does anyone think BoA will look a lot like Exhibit A once it gets on the skin?  

What does everyone think about Darkly My Dear?_

 
I think Exhibit A and BoA are very different in coloring. Exhibit A being more redish and BoA being more coral.

I've been thinking of getting DMD but I'm concerned it looks similar to notable which I already own. It looks like a great blush for woc


----------



## missboss82 (Sep 9, 2010)

I just getting the MES and possibly the new greasepaint stick.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 9, 2010)

Double post!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 9, 2010)

Let's just say I have a list. Oh boy do I have a list!


----------



## SoSoSteph (Sep 9, 2010)

This collection is a snooze to me. The only thing that caught my attention ...even remotely... was Bite of An Apple blush. 

If this turns out anything like Hello Kitty, I def need to see swatches on brown skin before even venturing outside to purchase.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 9, 2010)

If they are going to do repromotes, I wish they would dig deeper in the archives. It kills the magic when you repromote something that was just released the previous year. Especially something like a pigment which no one should be running out of that soon. However, I do know some people miss it the first go around, but still...

Still disappointed in the Facilier collection. It had the potential to be the best one. A black man+creole influences. Instead it's mostly repromotes and dull ones at that. 

I've finally decided on Toxic Tale, Strange Potion, Vile Violet, Bite of an Apple and maybe Dark Deed and/or Wicked Ways. That's it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 9, 2010)

Im not a nail polish person but I have to admit to wanting the ones that are coming out in this collection. To put things in perspective I always have a huge list but on launch day I usually end up with only 2-3 products. Dream big is what I do. Until I get to the swatches.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_If they are going to do repromotes, I wish they would dig deeper in the archives. *It kills the magic when you repromote something that was just released the previous year.* Especially something like a pigment which no one should be running out of that soon. However, I do know some people miss it the first go around, but still...

*Still disappointed in the Facilier collection. It had the potential to be the best one. A black man+creole influences. Instead it's mostly repromotes and dull ones at that. *

I've finally decided on Toxic Tale, Strange Potion, Vile Violet, Bite of an Apple and maybe Dark Deed and/or Wicked Ways. That's it._

 









Great list.  I have to see what I can narrow mine list down too.   I know I am going to skip She Who Dares, cause for that deep blue green effect, I can play with Humid and/ or maybe the Dark Blue Green pigment, which I love. No overdone sparkles in those. 

Dark Deed, maybe not.  I feel like Kittenish and Cunning fixed my need for MAC's 2010 fall deep berries. Plus I fell in love with tons of MUFE lipsticks yesterday.  Those are going to be there for a bit, so no rush. 

From the collection, definitely getting:

De-vil
My Dark Magic
Bite of an Apple

swatching, and secretly hoping I don't like them so I can save some $$ and just pass on these altogether 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Revenge is Sweet
Sinister
Wrong Spell
Vainglorious

We'll see!  How many days???


----------



## mekaboo (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_Its not that deep. Its just a topic of discussion about something I like.  I buy makeup, I discuss makeup.  That's all._

 


I was mainly talking to the folks talking about MAC not being their favorite or not wanting to purchase it anymore b/c of repromotes...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mekaboo* 

 
_I was mainly talking to the folks talking about MAC not being their favorite or not wanting to purchase it anymore b/c of repromotes..._

 
I hear what you are saying, but it's a thought process that makes sense.  If you've been into MAC a while, you already have all of this stuff and if it seems to you that they aren't releasing new and interesting things, there's nothing to buy right?


----------



## mekaboo (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I hear what you are saying, but it's a thought process that makes sense.  If you've been into MAC a while, you already have all of this stuff and if it seems to you that they aren't releasing new and interesting things, there's nothing to buy right?_

 
Been into is since 95 so yeah...but to some folks it's a "new" thing...

If there is nothing to buy then good for your wallet right?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mekaboo* 

 
_Been into is since 95 so yeah...but to some folks it's a "new" thing...

*If there is nothing to buy then good for your wallet right?*_


----------



## sss215 (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mekaboo* 

 
_I was mainly talking to the folks talking aboutMAC not being their favorite or* not wanting to purchase it anymore b/c of repromotes...*_

 
i hear what you are saying, and yeah, and they get real upset about it. i think its all silly.

i do believe that once you have brought so much MAC, you can get tired of it.  That is how i really started to get into MUFE this summer.  I am getting real excited about a great brand again.  now I am chasing new products without the whole LE premise so the thrill is even better now!


----------



## mekaboo (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_i hear what you are saying, and yeah, and they get real upset about it. i think its all silly.

i do believe that once you have brought so much MAC, you can get tired of it.  That is how i really started to get into MUFE this summer.  I am getting real excited about a great brand again.  now I am chasing new products without the whole LE premise so the thrill is even better now!_

 
yeah, that is true *sitting here cradling my box of goodies from MUFE that arrived yesterday* LOL


----------



## sss215 (Sep 14, 2010)

I saw the collection today and wrote a review in color collections. 

There were tons of heavily pigmented colors for women of color.  Bite of an Apple blush, Wicked Ways and Revenge is Sweet lip gloss,  Heartless and Dark Deed Lipstick, She Who Dares, My Dark Magic, De-vil, and Vainglorious eyeshadows are items that really stood out to me as being brown girl friendly.  Push the Edge caught my eye as well. Slept on it last year, but I will hope to get it at the CCO. 

This is going to be the last MAC collection I am going to be hauling for a while.  MUFE and NARS are lacking in my stash and I want to step up my game with them.  I can't haul from all three at the same time, so the decision was easy. Overall the collection is beautiful have fun hauling!


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_I saw the collection today and wrote a review in color collections. 

There were tons of heavily pigmented colors for women of color.  Bite of an Apple blush, Wicked Ways and Revenge is Sweet lip gloss,  Heartless and Dark Deed Lipstick, She Who Dares, My Dark Magic, De-vil, and Vainglorious eyeshadows are items that really stood out to me as being brown girl friendly.  Push the Edge caught my eye as well. Slept on it last year, but I will hope to get it at the CCO. 

This is going to be the last MAC collection I am going to be hauling for a while.  MUFE and NARS are lacking in my stash and I want to step up my game with them.  I can't haul from all three at the same time, so the decision was easy. Overall the collection is beautiful have fun hauling!_

 
Awesome!  Ur my skintone and listed 3 of the 5 items that I plan to give as must haves!!!  What's your opinion of Strange Potion l/g?


----------



## sss215 (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Awesome!  Ur my skintone and listed 3 of the 5 items that I plan to give as must haves!!!  What's your opinion of Strange Potion l/g?_

 
It is an opaque peach color, and thick. Kind of sticky. It can be bright so i would put a little on, let it warm a bit and build the color.  I didn't see the pink in it that would make it more coral, like I originally thought.


----------



## K_ashanti (Sep 16, 2010)

i'm not getting anything i was geeked for this collection looks too kiddie for me idk, i'm more interested in the pro longwear foundation and concealer at this point


----------



## chicbeuaty83 (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_i'm not getting anything i was geeked for this collection looks too kiddie for me idk, i'm more interested in the pro longwear foundation and concealer at this point_

 
i'm feeling the same way. i used the new concealer and i'm loving it.


----------



## misha5150 (Sep 17, 2010)

I still haven't made up my mind on what I want to get from this collection but I can't wait til it's released!!! I definetely want all 3 n/l, Bite of Apple blush, and She Who Dares m/e. I have my eye on Heartless l/s and a couple of l/g and the cooling powder but I will wait to swatch them first.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 17, 2010)

For sure I know that I want BoA and the two MES, and probably Hothouse l/g.  I think that may be it though...


----------



## NLoveW630 (Sep 21, 2010)

I was able to play with the collection today, here's my list:

Lipstick

Heartless 

Lipgloss

wrongspell
strange potion
hot house
w. ways


Blush

Bite of an Apple....yummy on woc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Both MES..fire

Powder: Cajun..

enough said...


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I honestly do not want anything from the collection. I was eyeing the wicked ways l/g but I have just decided that I am going to buy dragon lipgloss from chanel instead. Soo...again I will be passing another large mac collection....mac has been disappointing me so much lately though that it doesnt even bother me especially with the price hike.


----------



## Ebonyone (Sep 22, 2010)

Had big fun at the unveiling tonight. I got Revenge is Sweet, Wrong Spell and Hot House lip glosses. I got both of the MES. I slept on the Style Black ones because I was prejudiced against glitter. I also got Bit of Apple and Bad Fairy nail polish.

Outside of this collection, I picked up the pro longwear concealer and Docile from Fab Felines.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 22, 2010)

I went to an event last night and got: BoA blush, both MES, Revenge is Sweet, De-vil, and Vainglorious.  

Bite of an Apple blush is extremely pretty.  Pigmented enough and the perfect coral for me.  All the other coral type blushes never showed up on me.  This one right here is beautiful on.   WOC, check it out. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_i'm not getting anything i was geeked for  this collection looks too kiddie for me idk, i'm more interested in the  pro longwear foundation and concealer at this point_

 
The colors are grown up enough. on trend for fall. The packaging idea was a little simple, but that's where it stops.  I didn't love any of the lip products outside of Revenge is Sweet because everything was either done before or too bright for me.  Check out the BoA blush if you decide to take a peek. 

I hope to get some pics on here later.


----------



## honybr (Sep 22, 2010)

*sss215 *would you say the lipglasses are very sticky?  I usually stay away from lipglasses in favor of lustregloss because of the sticky factor, but I'm really interested in some of these colors.


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yay!  There are brown girl swatches for VV now!!!!

Toxic Tale looks a hot mess on brown skin, but all the other lippies look beautiful!!!!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 22, 2010)

really? i thought it really suited shontay in the swatch thread?


----------



## sss215 (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honybr* 

 
_*sss215 *would you say the lipglasses are very sticky?  I usually stay away from lipglasses in favor of lustregloss because of the sticky factor, but I'm really interested in some of these colors._

 
Revenge is Sweet is not sticky at all. Wicked Ways had a nice texture.  Some of the others seemed to be.  Wrong Spell is very pigmented.  A little goes a long way.   I prefer lustreglasses too. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Yay!  There are brown girl swatches for VV now!!!!_

 
yes, finally!  MAC should have sent a well know brown beauty blogger a press kit or something.  Oh well.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 22, 2010)

Toxic Tale is great on brown skin. It was made for us. Some may not like it, but that leaves more for those of us who love it and dare to step outside of the box. It's a must. 

Heartless and Strange Potion is also great for WOC. I think those are the top 3 products in this collection for WOC.

Edit to say, Hot House is great for WOC also. I skipped it because I already have similar colors.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Sep 23, 2010)

Does Bit of an Apple look like Exhibit A?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_Revenge is Sweet is not sticky at all. Wicked Ways had a nice texture.  Some of the others seemed to be.  Wrong Spell is very pigmented.  A little goes a long way.   I prefer lustreglasses too. 




yes, finally!  MAC should have sent a well know brown beauty blogger a press kit or something.  Oh well._

 
Karen from Makeup and Beauty Blog is brown and she has the entire collection as a press kit.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 

 
_Does Bit of an Apple look like Exhibit A?_

 
The short answer is no. 
Exhibit A is brighter and more in your face than Bite of An Apple. Exhibit A brings intense drama to your face. Now don't get me wrong BOA isn't a wimpy blush by any means. It's also a bright blush but Exhibit A is brighter. Exhibit A is described as a brilliant red on the NARS site and BOA is clearly a coral with hints of red. I have both and they are different enough to me to warrent that. HTH


----------



## Regality101 (Sep 23, 2010)

I attented the unveiling party on Tuesday night.  I exercised restraint and only purchased the two mineralized eye shadows (I missed with the Style Black collection) and the Formidable nail polish.  I also picked up the Longwear concealer.  I don't think I need or want anything else from this collection.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Karen from Makeup and Beauty Blog is brown and she has the entire collection as a press kit._

 

She is brown, but not the brown I was talking about. I am talking about the obvious: NW43, NW45, NW47, NC50, etc.  Karen's swatches don't show you what the colors will look like on someone who is in those color ranges. I like that I can see the texture and finish from her swatches, but as far as coloring no.   I'm talking someone my color getting a press kit and blogging about it.  There was nothing out there like that.


----------



## honybr (Sep 23, 2010)

^^IA.  (Thanks for answering my question earlier).  I've been looking all over to see what would work for a chocolate sister like me.   Thanks Shontay for your swatches - we appear to be similar shades and it was very helpful.  

Does anyone know if Wicked Ways is similar to Venetian lustreglss?  I'm wanting to try more true reds.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honybr* 

 
_^^IA.  (Thanks for answering my question earlier).  I've been looking all over to see what would work for a chocolate sister like me.   Thanks Shontay for your swatches - we appear to be similar shades and it was very helpful.  

Does anyone know if Wicked Ways is similar to Venetian lustreglss?  I'm wanting to try more true reds._

 

Wicked Ways is a more pigmented red.  Its more of a  truer red than Venetian.  I love Venetian, but its sheer in comparison.   In terms of a perm color like Wicked Ways, I think of  Russian Red, but without the pearl/microsparkle


----------



## honybr (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok - thanks.  I'm scared of looking like a clown, so maybe I'll try the sheer one first.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honybr* 

 
_Ok - thanks.  I'm scared of looking like a clown, so maybe I'll try the sheer one first._

 

Wicked Ways is a good red. Its a  blue red, so you should be fine with it.  I almost got it. What stopped me?  My pocketbook.  I really didn't want to over do it, spending on the collection. When you go to the store test it.


----------



## honybr (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for all your responses.  The pocketbook may slow me down as well.  There are just too many new items coming out and I have to prioritize.


----------



## Sass (Sep 24, 2010)

I got the tweet.  Erin just posted her VV review on her blog...  MAC Venomous Villians Collection Swatches + Recommendations | Scandalous Beauty Blog


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_*She is brown, but not the brown I was talking about. I am talking about the obvious: NW43, NW45, NW47, NC50, etc.*  Karen's swatches don't show you what the colors will look like on someone who is in those color ranges. I like that I can see the texture and finish from her swatches, but as far as coloring no.   I'm talking someone my color getting a press kit and blogging about it.  There was nothing out there like that._

 
I understand what you are saying and what you meant.  I just pointed out that Karen is brown because the WOC forum isn't solely geared to women who are NW43 and darker.

I think the bigger issue is that there isn't a darker beauty blogger who is as big as Temptalia, or MBB, so as a result, no one of those skin tones is receiving press kits and PR products.  I think there are several reasons for this, which could be debated in a separate thread, but the bottom line is that it sucks for cocoa people.


----------



## Sass (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I understand what you are saying and what you meant.  I just pointed out that Karen is brown because the WOC forum isn't solely geared to women who are NW43 and darker.

I think the bigger issue is that *there isn't a darker beauty blogger who is as big as Temptalia, or MBB, so as a result, no one of those skin tones is receiving press kits and PR products.*  I think there are several reasons for this, which could be debated in a separate thread, but the bottom line is that it sucks for cocoa people._

 
Erin is big (so I thought - she gets a lot of traffic as a big big beauty blogger for black women) and she got a PR package from MAC.  She didn't do an extensive review, but she posted a small one today never the less.  I think it took her some time to actually play with the products first.  She did not swatch on her face, but she might do it in a Youtube video.  I will just have to wait and see.

Anyway, I hope this helps.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 24, 2010)

My swatches are up!  they are here

I swatched BoA. on the back of my hand, on my finger and on my cheeks.  The color looks different each time, but ultimately its beautiful as a blush when applied.


----------



## Sass (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_My swatches are up!  they are here

I swatched BoA. on the back of my hand, on my finger and on my cheeks.  The color looks different each time, but ultimately its beautiful as a blush when applied._

 
Bite of an Apple look so pretty on you!  Now I'm getting very excited.  Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 24, 2010)

I feel so left out, I didn't get to go to an event but i was able to swatch some stuff last week and preorder. I ended up with all lipglosses, the MES shadows and Bite of an Apple. For some reason the eyeshadows just seemed completely dupeable. Those had such potential....


----------



## sss215 (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Erin is big (so I thought - she gets a lot of traffic as a big big beauty blogger for black women) and she got a PR package from MAC.  She didn't do an extensive review, but she posted a small one today never the less.  I think it took her some time to actually play with the products first.  She did not swatch on her face, but she might do it in a Youtube video.  I will just have to wait and see.

Anyway, I hope this helps._

 
I am assuming, based on the timeline when temptalia and MBB got their items and Erin just posting, it looks like she *just *got her package for review. The other bloggers had the goods for a while. Puzzles me and I agree. She has a popular site. I guess I am annoyed that the representation seems one sided. Alot of darker women of color buy alot of MAC products. I shop at the stores when they shop, so I know. Oh well, swatches are up now, can't dwell on it anymore.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Bite of an Apple look so pretty on you!  Now I'm getting very excited.  Thanks for the swatches!_

 
Thanks! I really love it!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_*I am assuming, based on the timeline when temptalia and MBB got their items and Erin just posting, it looks like she just got her package for review.* The other bloggers had the goods for a while. Puzzles me and I agree. She has a popular site. I guess I am annoyed that the representation seems one sided. Alot of darker women of color buy alot of MAC products. I shop at the stores when they shop, so I know. Oh well, swatches are up now, can't dwell on it anymore._

 
Exactly.  Karen from MBB, the blogger behind Temptalia and another blogger were actually invited to an event hosted by Disney and MAC where they got a special unveiling and received every single item in special boxes, and this happened a quite a while ago.  Erin from Scandalous Beauty on the other hand, I suppose got these items relatively recently.  At this point some of us beauty civilians have had a chance to go to events and purchase items so... 


It just sucks for her I guess, because VV posts and looks have been up on the other blogs for well over a month now.  I'm assuming that this is a matter of numbers for the companies involved.  I think Scandalous Beauty has done well since Erin started it, but I wonder how her traffic resembles those of the aforementioned blogs.  I think it's true that a lot of WOC buy MAC and other cosmetics, but it's really not about that to MAC and other co,'s it's about traffic to their sites and their popularity and none of us really know what their numbers are.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Exactly.  Karen from MBB, the blogger behind Temptalia and another blogger were actually invited to an event hosted by Disney and MAC where they got a special unveiling and received every single item in special boxes, and this happened a quite a while ago.  Erin from Scandalous Beauty on the other hand, I suppose got these items relatively recently.  At this point some of us beauty civilians have had a chance to go to events and purchase items so... 


It just sucks for her I guess, because VV posts and looks have been up on the other blogs for well over a month now.  I'm assuming that this is a matter of numbers for the companies involved.  I think Scandalous Beauty has done well since Erin started it, but I *wonder how her traffic resembles those of the aforementioned blogs.  I think it's true that a lot of WOC buy MAC and other cosmetics, but it's really not about that to MAC and other co,'s it's about traffic to their sites and their popularity and none of us really know what their numbers are.*_

 
I said I was going to stop, but I really see your point right there!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 24, 2010)

I find it amusing that Erin suggests or Innocence, Beware! as something we might like. That's the last lipstick I would buy. I expected her to choose Toxic Tale since she is not afraid of a bold lip look (which is exactly why I respect her). Oh well...

Now that I have been beaten into submission about Bite of an Apple, I really wished I had bought it Tuesday. Now I'm going to have to either stalk the site on Monday or go straight from work to my local Mac Thursday. Grr.


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 24, 2010)

You ladies brought up excellent points.  I was happy to see that Erin finally did get a press kit for the collection.  And her reviews are excellent as usual.

I'm loving the BOA + Heartless + Wicked Ways combo that was posted!  Beautiful.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Toxic Tale is great on brown skin. It was made for us. Some may not like it, but that leaves more for those of us who love it and dare to step outside of the box. It's a must. _

 
I politely disagree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm a firm believer that all skin tones can wear ANY color, but that doesn't mean that all skin tones can wear ALL shades of any color.  This is not about "stepping outside of the box".  I enjoy bold/bright lips.  This is about what looks nice/flattering on swatches for brown skin -- not a personal attack against you.  

I'm not discussing your makeup application technique, your personal choice of colors, your face, etc.  I'm discussing how I think the LIPSTICK/LIPGLOSS SWATCHES look on brown skin as I do with all collections I'm interested in (both online and off-line).  I think Toxic Tale looks a hot HOT mess on brown skin.  That's just my *personal* opinion.  You disagree with me, and that's cool too!  But don't accuse someone of "not thinking outside the box" just because they don't agree with you.  That's immature.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Sep 24, 2010)

I think now im going to re-do my list. I have hothouse from the past collection but hardly wear it. It does look pretty over "Go for it l/s tho


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 24, 2010)

The MAC Pro Stores launched VV yesterday. Trying to decide if I should drive an hour away to go to my Pro store OR pre-sell @ my local MAC store. . . . (i dunno) Im thinking about only purchasing a few items BofA blush, Heartless (l/s), Hot House & Wicked Way (l/g)  The MCLP seems cool but i think imma wait on that since it might become perm


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_You ladies brought up excellent points.  I was happy to see that Erin finally did get a press kit for the collection.  And her reviews are excellent as usual.

I'm loving the BOA + Heartless + Wicked Ways combo that was posted!  Beautiful.



I politely disagree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a firm believer that all skin tones can wear ANY color, but that doesn't mean that all skin tones can wear ALL shades of any color.  This is not about "stepping outside of the box".  I enjoy bold/bright lips.  This is about what looks nice/flattering on swatches for brown skin -- not a personal attack against you.  

I'm not discussing your makeup application technique, your personal choice of colors, your face, etc.  I'm discussing how I think the LIPSTICK/LIPGLOSS SWATCHES look on brown skin as I do with all collections I'm interested in (both online and off-line).  I think Toxic Tale looks a hot HOT mess on brown skin.  That's just my *personal* opinion.  You disagree with me, and that's cool too!  But don't accuse someone of "not thinking outside the box" just because they don't agree with you.  That's immature.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry the "not thinking outside the box" offended you. Of course you are entitled to your opinion. It's a sore spot, for almost anyone I think, when you love something and then read/hear it described as a hot mess. 

I'm not gonna take this thread off track and go into who's immature, who's too sensitive, how to express your opinion, misunderstanding, etc. You think TT is a hot mess, I love it. That's life.


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Yay!  There are brown girl swatches for VV now!!!!

Toxic Tale looks a hot mess on brown skin, but all the other lippies look beautiful!!!!_

 

I agree.  I have yet to see Toxic Tale look even decent on brown skin.  It just looks terrible!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 25, 2010)

im gonna get hot house, wrong spell, and the two mineralize shadows. that's all i can afford. i just bought a bunch of paint pots, and some lipglass from the SCF launch that i always wanted...

maybe later i'll get french quarter gps...i feel like that one isn't going to sell out.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 25, 2010)

I found this video today.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM2brzAVd5Q


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 25, 2010)

After seeing that video Toxic Tale actually looks kinda nice. When I go to the store imma swatch it and see how it looks. Ugh I think imma make that 1hr drive to my Pro Store because Im getting anxious, I dont think I can wait until the 30th !!!!


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 25, 2010)

I really like the way toxic tale looks in the video.  I am going to consider it now.


----------



## makeba (Sep 25, 2010)

i applaude the divas that can wear bold colors like Toxic Tale. It just doesnt work for me. Any color i suppose can be tweeked to ones liking.


----------



## Sass (Sep 25, 2010)

I like bold colors on my lips...love them, but I don't like Toxic Tale on the people I've seen thus far...maybe add a liner???  Maybe some gloss on top??  It's not on my pre-order list, but I will test it out as I do everything once I hit the counter.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, I made that 1hr drive to my local MAC Pro Store, and I picked up Heartless, Bite of Apple, Wicked Ways, and Hot House.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   After watching the previous video I just had to test out Toxic Tale. I swatched it & I thought it was rather nice.  I just would advise to use a light hand, because when I went heavy handed with it, it seemed like it was too bright for my liking.  So when I told the MA I wanted to get Toxic Tale she looks for it and then says, "*We're sold out "*.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can you believe that ???? I was suprised, so tomorrow I have to go to my local MAC store and pre-order Toxic Tale.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 26, 2010)

i think a lot of things won't sell out (most of Dr. Facilier, seems like the least fave from what i'm hearing around) but at the same time i think there are also some stuff that might sell out like Ripe Peach status (BofA, Toxic Tale, the two MES), and I think the nail polishes might disappear pretty quickly.

Hope everyone gets what their hearts are set on...

sounds Disney-ish  

***hey MAC should do a Disney Princesses line if the villains line goes well!!!


----------



## Sass (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_i think a lot of things won't sell out (most of Dr. Facilier, seems like the least fave from what i'm hearing around) but at the same time i think there are also some stuff that might sell out like Ripe Peach status (BofA, Toxic Tale, the two MES), and I think the nail polishes might disappear pretty quickly.

Hope everyone gets what their hearts are set on...

sounds Disney-ish  

***hey *MAC should do a Disney Princesses line* if the villains line goes well!!!_

 
I agree with you.  All of the items you listed I believe will sell out very quickly!  

And if MAC does come out with a Princess line, I hope they do Princess Tiana's set correctly.  I hate to see a fail on that set.  It would make me mad actually.  Come on now MAC!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_I agree with you. All of the items you listed I believe will sell out very quickly! 

And if MAC does come out with a Princess line, I hope they do Princess Tiana's set correctly. I hate to see a fail on that set. It would make me mad actually. Come on now MAC!_

 

Defintely! they'd have to redeem themselves where they messed up with Dr. Facilier...they could have done a lot with him.


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_Defintely! they'd have to redeem themselves where they messed up with Dr. Facilier...they could have done a lot with him._

 
They most definitely could have done plenty with the Dr Facilier collection, I mean come on MAC 'the shadow man' and you give him just 3 pigments [including a permanent]?!!! There was an opportunity to bring in some exciting new eye shadow colours and textures, contouring kits, paint pots. Bleh!! MAC made an epic flop with this part of VV.

If MAC ever does put out another Disney collabo several years from now, i'd like to see all WOC represented well!

Princess Jasmine
Princess Tiana
Pocahontas
Mulan


----------



## durellsgrl (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soul Unique* 

 
_They most definitely could have done plenty with the Dr Facilier collection, I mean come on MAC 'the shadow man' and you give him just 3 pigments [including a permanent]?!!! There was an opportunity to bring in some exciting new eye shadow colours and textures, contouring kits, paint pots. Bleh!! MAC made an epic flop with this part of VV.

If MAC ever does put out another Disney collabo several years from now, i'd like to see all WOC represented well!

Princess Jasmine
Princess Tiana
Pocahontas
Mulan_

 
This would be sooo cool.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 27, 2010)

^I'm happy that they even included Dr.Facilier even if there are some re promotes. I can't wait to try the magically cool powder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've read some good things about it and the crazy way it makes your skin feel when it's applied.


----------



## Sass (Sep 27, 2010)

Another review from a darker sister which gives some more insight...

YouTube - MAC Venomous Villains Haul and Review


----------



## sss215 (Sep 27, 2010)

^^^ I like that you tubers are reviewing the collection.  

If anyone gets the magically cool powder, let me know what you think.  I know the feeling when its applied, but I am wondering about how it photographs.  They didn't photo well on me.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 27, 2010)

The collection is up on the MAC site now. Happy Shopping!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_Defintely! they'd have to redeem themselves where they messed up with Dr. Facilier...*they could have done a lot with him*._

 
Although I am pleased that they even made the attempt to include him, I do agree with the bolded statement.


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 27, 2010)

I placed my order!  I started to get a backup of BOA then I remembered my anti-hoarding rule so I only got one.  Plus I want there to be plenty of BOAs left for the folks who won't know about this collection until Thurs.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I placed my order!  I started to get a backup of BOA then I remembered my anti-hoarding rule so I only got one.  Plus I want there to be plenty of BOAs left for the folks who won't know about this collection until Thurs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is nice, but on Thursday, I am getting another one. I already have it set aside at the store. I never back up blushes, definitely never shadows. But gosh, I love this blush!  I think MAC doing Disney, there may be enough to go around this time.


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ordered Boa blush and My Dark magic mineralize shadow. I'm satisfied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...for now..lol until I see someone else swatch something I can't live without..


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soul Unique* 

 
_They most definitely could have done plenty with the Dr Facilier collection, I mean come on MAC 'the shadow man' and you give him just 3 pigments [including a permanent]?!!! There was an opportunity to bring in some exciting new eye shadow colours and textures, contouring kits, paint pots. Bleh!! MAC made an epic flop with this part of VV.

If MAC ever does put out another Disney collabo several years from now, i'd like to see all WOC represented well!

Princess Jasmine
Princess Tiana
Pocahontas
Mulan_

 
That would be so awesome.  But you never see Pocahontas or Mulan on any of their princess stuff.  Sad.  I bet they'd be womp and give us Snow White, who far from being a makeup inspiration, has two dots and a squiggle for a face.


----------



## dewinter (Sep 28, 2010)

Actually Im not that intrested in this collection I "only" want the greasesticks!! I do like the msf shadow in green and blue BUT Im most intrested in the green one so I'll probebly skip that. 

I have some swatches on my blog on NW45 skin


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 28, 2010)

3 of the 4 items I purchased yesterday are now sold out!  Yikes!  I hope I still get all of my items shipped.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_3 of the 4 items I purchased yesterday are now sold out! Yikes! I hope I still get all of my items shipped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dag! i will be in-store BRIGHT and early on Thursday...I couldn't do any pre-ordering and I forewent  unveiling :-(


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_That would be so awesome.  But you never see Pocahontas or Mulan on any of their princess stuff.  Sad.  I bet they'd be womp and give us Snow White, who far from being a makeup inspiration, has two dots and a squiggle for a face._

 
I guess we haven't seen Pocahontas and Mulan, because they're not oficially 'Princesses' but they could shy away from that and just focus on the beauty of the characters.

Lol @ Snow White, its a known FACT that she was Disney' original ugly duckling, so i'd love to see them explain how she ended up in a beauty  collection, with her squiggle features.


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Dag! i will be in-store BRIGHT and early on Thursday...I couldn't do any pre-ordering and I forewent  unveiling :-(_

 
I just checked my bank account, and I was charged the full amount of my purchase so I should be good to go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wouldn't worry about items being sold out today.  I'm sure they'll be back in stock online Thursday for the official launch.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soul Unique* 

 
_They most definitely could have done plenty with the Dr Facilier collection, I mean come on MAC 'the shadow man' and you give him just 3 pigments [including a permanent]?!!! There was an opportunity to bring in some exciting new eye shadow colours and textures, contouring kits, paint pots. Bleh!! MAC made an epic flop with this part of VV.

If MAC ever does put out another Disney collabo several years from now, i'd like to see all WOC represented well!

*Princess Jasmine
Princess Tiana
Pocahontas
Mulan*_

 
You can get one out of the four, but not all- too much color!


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_You can get one out of the four, but not all- too much color!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 28, 2010)

What do you ladies think of "Innocence, Beware"?  Tell me it's not unique, and that I don't need it...


----------



## NLoveW630 (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_What do you ladies think of "Innocence, Beware"? Tell me it's not unique, and that I don't need it..._

 

you don't need it..how's that??

so dupeable..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just came back from the mall..I've redone my list to 

Hot House
wicked ways
toxic tale sad to say is dupeable..one of the creamsheen..

ok one last thing..I'm going through some of my NYX Goddess of the Night glosses..guess what I found??

a dupe for RIS...NYX115 African Queen if used with light hand..
also NYX111 Lollipop..any of the nudes lippies..NYX makes some great falls colors for WOC and guess what?? they are half the cost..

also if possible if someone has BOA..please swatch or give me some feedback on Serenely Beauty Power Blush..I know one is a matte and the other has simmer to it..but I'm just curious of the colors..thanks

I say invest in the cooling powder..so lovely over the pro longwear foundation..yummy stuff.. oh and the mirror..

and the MES she who dares..the green is hot...

the polishes are nice to the red one bad fairy..


----------



## sss215 (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_What do you ladies think of "Innocence,  Beware"?  Tell me it's not unique, and that I don't need it..._

 





  i don't think its that special.


----------



## MACbabyx3 (Sep 29, 2010)

I know it has probably been asked before, but is BOA close to Marine Life?  Also, has anybody looked at Darkly My Dear?  If so, how does it work on darker skin?


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 29, 2010)

I ordered Darkly My Dear. I am thinking that it might be the matte version of x-rocks or Nars Plasir or Doucuer, we shall see, could be nothing alike.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACbabyx3* 

 
_I know it has probably been asked before, but is BOA close to Marine Life?  Also, has anybody looked at Darkly My Dear?  If so, how does it work on darker skin?_

 

BOA is very very similar to Marine Life. Here are swatches (not my blog)
MAC Venomous Villains Bite of an Apple Blush and Cajun Magically Cool Liquid Powder Review and Swatches on Dark Skin | The Style and Beauty Doctor


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 30, 2010)

How many WOC got the Briar Rose beauty powder?? Is it unique and pigmented enough to get? I am still debating whether or not to get it....


----------



## Notorious19 (Sep 30, 2010)

My final haul consisted of: Magically Cool Liquid Power in Cajun, She Who Dares Mineralize Shadow, My Dark Magic Mineralize Shadow, and Bad Fairy Nail Lacquer. I swatched Briar Rose Beauty Powder and it reminded me of a slightly pink version of On a Mission from Style Warriors so passed on that. Also, Bite of an Apple reminded me of Marine Life and NARS Exhibit A so I passed on that as well. Didn't try any eyeshadows or lip products because I either already have the colors or something similar. Alrighty well, no more MAC for me until December...now I'm waiting on the Sephora F&F.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 30, 2010)

^^Any idea on when the Sephora F&F might happen?


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well I guess I will be going to my MAC store to swatch the BR...hope I don't like it..lol...so I can save some money! I really don't want to go because I always end up getting more than I need to...


----------



## Notorious19 (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_^^Any idea on when the Sephora F&F might happen?_

 
I believe it begins the end of October. I forget the exact date.


----------



## Sass (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_My final haul consisted of: Magically Cool Liquid Power in Cajun, She Who Dares Mineralize Shadow, My Dark Magic Mineralize Shadow, and Bad Fairy Nail Lacquer. I swatched Briar Rose Beauty Powder and it reminded me of a slightly pink version of On a Mission from Style Warriors so passed on that. Also, Bite of an Apple reminded me of Marine Life and NARS Exhibit A so I passed on that as well. Didn't try any eyeshadows or lip products because I either already have the colors or something similar. Alrighty well, no more MAC for me until December...now I'm waiting on the Sephora F&F._

 
Have you tried to Cajun powder yet?  How do you like it?  I have it on hold and I really want it, but haven't seen many reviews from WOC about it.  I'm hoping the finish is something like my Stila Ilumminating Power in Bronze.  Thanks!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 30, 2010)

After finally playing with everything in person, i have to say that Maleficent is a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad b***h, because with the exception of Briar Rose, her entire collection is FIYAH!

I practiced restraint and stuck to my pre-game list and only left with Violetta, Bite Of an Apple, and Vainglorious. However, this weekend I hope to snap up She Who Dares (the green portion got me) and Revenge is Sweet.


If you can get a hold of BOA, please do... it measures up to the hype and far surpasses Marine Life... for the life of me I didn't get the appeal of that item.

*edit* I'm supposed to be on a lippie no-buy! GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 30, 2010)

_My goodies!  My goodies!  My goodies, not my goodies! _

Sorry, had to go there.  I guess the quick sell out of the items on the website, paired with the Marine Life horror stories sent me into a near panic, because I was at the mall at 10:05, and had called twice before then, and was told by the automated message that Bloomingdales was not yet open.  

I ended up with Briar Rose, BoA (of course), both MES, and the Magic Cooling Powder in Cajun.  Hooray! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soul Unique* 

 
_I guess we haven't seen Pocahontas and Mulan, because they're not oficially 'Princesses' but they could shy away from that and just focus on the beauty of the characters.
*
Lol @ Snow White, its a known FACT that she was Disney' original ugly duckling, so i'd love to see them explain how she ended up in a beauty  collection, with her squiggle features.*_

 

You know what though, back when all we had was prelim. info about this collection, members in the main VV thread were saying how Snow White was their fav. Disney princess and how they always thought she was pretty.  I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - Are we looking at the same film?  The excuse some sited was that it was an old film, so what could we really expect.  But lets be honest, the Evil Queen is a hell of a lot "fairer" than Snow White.


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ 
If you can get a hold of BOA, please do... it measures up to the hype and far surpasses Marine Life... for the life of me I didn't get the appeal of that item._

 
Me neither but I got BOA, so yeah, no shimmer just coral matte loveliness.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Have you tried to Cajun powder yet?  How do you like it?  I have it on hold and I really want it, but haven't seen many reviews from WOC about it.  I'm hoping the finish is something like my Stila Ilumminating Power in Bronze.  Thanks!_

 
I haven't used my Cajun MCP yet, but I swatched it and I have the Stila Ilumminating Powder in Bronze.  I would say that the Cajun is not as shimmery the Stila powder and the shimmer is more refined.  I've only used the SIP all over my face a couple of times, and even then it was with a _very_ light hand and over powder foundation to give it some life.  You could wear the Cajun powder all over your face (personally I wouldn't) without it being too OTT.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Sep 30, 2010)

The MA tried Cajun all over my face (NC50'ish). It didn't look like much of anything. I did notice fine silver particles which I did not love. I ended up taking it off so didn't really get to see it in natural light.

I did get BOA, Briar Rose, Revenge is Sweet ligplass, and Bad Fairy nailpolish.

Am I the only one who isn't into the eyeshadows? I swatched them on my hand and wasn't too impressed. Maybe they need to be used wet. Also all the glitter in it concerns me.


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 30, 2010)

Back from Mac...I didn't really see much in the collection that I cannot live without..swatched Briar Rose and it was too sheer for me..I know it is sheer because it is a beauty powder but..nawww....still didn't work for me. Interestingly I started swatching some permanent blushes and Coygirl is very similar in color imo...just more pigmented. So I ended up only picking up Violetta from the collection and some other things I been wanting...Dollymix and Breezy blushes, Delft ( MA advised me this is being discontinued so I  snapped that quick) and Bare Study paint pots. I have fell in love with paint pots lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I also ordered BOA blush and My dark magic MES on MACs website. Should receive those Tuesday. So all and all I think I am finally through with this collection and MAC for a while


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 

 
_The MA tried Cajun all over my face (NC50'ish). It didn't look like much of anything. I did notice fine silver particles which I did not love. I ended up taking it off so didn't really get to see it in natural light.

I did get BOA, Briar Rose, Revenge is Sweet ligplass, and Bad Fairy nailpolish.

Am I the only one who isn't into the eyeshadows? I swatched them on my hand and wasn't too impressed. Maybe they need to be used wet. Also all the glitter in it concerns me._

 
Pardon my language, but MAC's black based mineralized shadows aint shit when dry. These, as well as the regular mineralize shadows are ALWAYS better looking and better applied wet. But the black based ones HAVE to be done wet, otherwise, you have yourself a glittery, splotchy not so good looking mess.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 30, 2010)

Reporting back from MAC store . . . 

Items I had already picked up from the MAC Pro Store:
Heartless l/s
Wicked Ways l/g
Hot House l/g
Bite of Apple 

Today I picked up:
Toxic Tale l/s (pre-sell)
She Who Dares MES (MA said I got the last one)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I swatched Briar Rose and I wasn't impressed with it, so passed. Im done with this collection . . .gettn ready for the next one


----------



## sss215 (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_After finally playing with everything in person, i have to say that Maleficent is a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad b***h, because with the exception of Briar Rose, her entire collection is FIYAH!

I practiced restraint and stuck to my pre-game list and only left with Violetta, Bite Of an Apple, and Vainglorious. However, this weekend I hope to snap up She Who Dares (the green portion got me) and Revenge is Sweet.
*If you can get a hold of BOA, please do... it measures up to the hype and far surpasses Marine Life... for the life of me I didn't get the appeal of that item.*

*edit* I'm supposed to be on a lippie no-buy! GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH_

 

totally true.  this color has so much depth in it. not like ML at all.


----------



## lovely333 (Sep 30, 2010)

I just got my package with Boa blush, heartless and dark deed. I also ordered hot house because I heard how pretty this one is but it might go back not sure yet. Has anyone tried darkly my dear I refuse to go to the counter for fear of being sucked in.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 30, 2010)

i'm nw50...should i pass on the magically cool powder in cajun? any one got swatches??


----------



## NLoveW630 (Sep 30, 2010)

ok..pick up some mac today..and sad to say it's all going back...

just kidding.. but Hot House and Bad Fairy are going back..the texture of HH is not as smooth as the others..I don't like to feel glitter on my lips..yuck!!

I'm not really feeling the polish any more..it was really hard to apply..the brush seems stiff...

Over all I'm happy and done with this collection..I'm taking a mac break for a minute..enjoy...


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_I just got my package with Boa blush, heartless and dark deed. I also ordered hot house because I heard how pretty this one is but it might go back not sure yet. Has anyone tried darkly my dear I refuse to go to the counter for fear of being sucked in._

 
If you're scared you'll cave and buy DMD, fear not. Wack on NW above 40, and NC 50 and up


----------



## belle89 (Sep 30, 2010)

My Violetta came today. I got the email of BoaA being on backorder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be heading to the MAC store and counter tomorrow for it. I'll consider it a bday gift to myself...if I can get my hands on it, that is.


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn you Disney and MAC....I ended up with
All 5 lipglosses
2 lipsticks (the red one and the deep purple one)
BOA blush
Cajun powder (looks and feels great on WOC skin)
Both MES Shadows
French Quarter shadestick
One nail polish

I don't feel terrible cause i haven't bought anything from MAC since like May.


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_You know what though, back when all we had was prelim. info about this collection, members in the main VV thread were saying how Snow White was their fav. Disney princess and how they always thought she was pretty.  I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Are we looking at the same film?  The excuse some sited was that it was an old film, so what could we really expect.  But *let's be honest, the Evil Queen is a hell of a lot "fairer" than Snow White*._

 
Most definitely!!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey yall imma try upload some photo swatches . . please bare with me bcuz this is my first time attempting swatches,(need to learn about lightning)

Hot House lipgloss





Wicked Ways lipgloss





Toxic Tale lipstick





Heartless





She Who Dares VS Blue Flame (mixed w/MAC Charged Water)




Blue Flame, SWD (Blue Side) , SWD(Green Side) top-bottom

She Who Dares VS Blue Flame (mixed w/MAC Charged Water)
SWD(Green Side), SWD(Blue Side), Blue Flame left-right
SWD (both sides) bottom


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 30, 2010)

Just came back from the counter and nothing really wow'ed me.  I did get a sample of Cajun though, we'll see how that goes.  I will probably go back for BoA, and maybe Violetta for the packaging but that's it.

Toxic Tale is similar enough to Vegas Volt for me to pass.
Revenge Is Sweet is way too sheer, which made me sad.
Heartless & Dark Deed weren't as unique as I thought they'd be.


----------



## honybr (Sep 30, 2010)

*BeautyByLele *you are seriously making me consider getting Wicked Ways.  It looks gorgeous.  Is it sticky?

I got my package today.  Love Bite of an Apple, Hot House, and Revenge is Sweet.  I'm still working on Strange Potion to see if it's a keeper or not.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 30, 2010)

honybr said:


> *BeautyByLele *you are seriously making me consider getting Wicked Ways.  It looks gorgeous.  Is it sticky?
> 
> Hahaha, im liking WW!!!! No, its not too sticky, IMO.


----------



## Notorious19 (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Have you tried to Cajun powder yet?  How do you like it?  I have it on hold and I really want it, but haven't seen many reviews from WOC about it.  I'm hoping the finish is something like my Stila Ilumminating Power in Bronze.  Thanks!_

 
I wore it today as an all over powder and it gave me a nice glow. So far it's my favorite thing, but I haven't played with those shadows yet so it could change.


----------



## captodometer (Sep 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I ordered Darkly My Dear. I am thinking that it might be the matte version of x-rocks_

 
I hope so
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I love X Rocks, but it's just too glittery to wear everyday.


----------



## sapnap (Oct 1, 2010)

Face2mac- DMD is very similar to Notable blush, its quite pretty and is an almost nude blush on me.. kind of like a WOC's prim and proper or blushbaby?.. notable had slightly more pink tones on my face than DMB, but both are pretty...i dont think its ANYthing like Douceur cos the latter seems to swatch very light and most sites state that it is for lighter skin tones.. am thinking more like Dolce Vita? but browner, I could be wrong cos I dont have that tho!


----------



## cutemiauw (Oct 1, 2010)

^^ thank you for mentioning the comparison of DMD with Notable! I was wondering about that too. I <3 Notable :inlove:


----------



## sss215 (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_^^Any idea on when the Sephora F&F might happen?_

 
I read here Oct. 21.  Sephora Friends And Family 2010 | Raging Rouge Beauty Blog And Makeup Reviews

hoping this is the date. gives me some time to save. i know exactly what i want and i have a $15.00 gift card. NARS damage for real.


----------



## Notorious19 (Oct 1, 2010)

*sigh*...well after reading some blogs and checking my stash I went back for Briar Rose, Wicked Ways, and Toxic Tale. Turns out that Briar Rose is a little bit more amped up than On A Mission so I went for it. And now I'm done..bring on October 21st!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_*sigh*...well after reading some blogs and checking my stash I went back for Briar Rose, Wicked Ways, and Toxic Tale. Turns out that Briar Rose is a little bit more amped up than On A Mission so I went for it. And now I'm done..bring on October 21st!_

 
I wore Briar Rose yesterday over a soft dusty rose blush from CARGO called Lyon with Gotham blush (also CARGO) as my highlight.  Soooo pretty.  I don't have a lot of cool blushes, and definitely not cool toned pinks, so it was kind of new for me, and Gotham gave it this shimmery, iridescent, lavender-blue shift.  Cute!  Plus I could see it working with so many plum and rose shades (Vintage Grape, Dirty Plum, Plum Sorbet from Black Radiance, Loverush, etc.)


----------



## kblkr4lf (Oct 1, 2010)

My Fellow Ladies of Color - went to check out VV yesterday, with no expectations. The MA applied Darkly My Dear w/a bit of Her Own Devices BP, as a highlight (no shimmer). Let me tell you that my cheeks were sculpted and glowy all at the same time!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Needless to say I left with both products. I'll probably go back for some lippies and, maybe, BOA blush - need to see more swatches on WOC.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kblkr4lf* 

 
_My Fellow Ladies of Color - went to check out VV yesterday, with no expectations. The MA applied Darkly My Dear w/a bit of Her Own Devices BP, as a highlight (no shimmer). Let me tell you that my cheeks were sculpted and glowy all at the same time!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Needless to say I left with both products. I'll probably go back for some lippies and, maybe, BOA blush - need to see more swatches on WOC._

 
What's you MAC coloring/foundation shade?


----------



## kblkr4lf (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_What's you MAC coloring/foundation shade?_

 
NC44/45  - more so NC44 on the inner part of the face.  I couldn't stop looking at my face after she applied it.  Her Own Devices looks like mud in the pan, but it has just enough pink to keep it fom looking dirty.


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_I read here Oct. 21. Sephora Friends And Family 2010 | Raging Rouge Beauty Blog And Makeup Reviews

hoping this is the date. gives me some time to save. i know exactly what i want and i have a $15.00 gift card. NARS damage for real._

 
Good scoopage, I had the wrong date. There is a nars coupon floating around for about a 2month or so 18%off$75, it used to be just 18%, but that it how I am picking up bits and pieces from him.  Today, I ordered Brousse, Rajastan and Modern Love Palette. Sold out of Strawberry Fields 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait for his holiday collection. But enough about Francois from me, moving on.. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kblkr4lf* 

 
_My Fellow Ladies of Color - went to check out VV yesterday, with no expectations. The MA applied Darkly My Dear w/a bit of Her Own Devices BP, as a highlight (no shimmer). Let me tell you that my cheeks were sculpted and glowy all at the same time!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Needless to say I left with both products. I'll probably go back for some lippies and, maybe, BOA blush - need to see more swatches on WOC._

 




I knew I should've got HOD, I saw that it paired with DMD and it looked like it but way lighter but the same color family.


----------



## Sass (Oct 1, 2010)

I got the cooling powder in Cajun and it's beautiful as an all over face powder.  Loves it.  I like everything I got actually.  

I picked up resort life, cajun powder, facilier mirror, boa, heartless l/s, wicked ways l/g, both MES, violetta l/g, revenge is sweet l/g, briar rose...my formidable and bad fairy are in the mail coming from Bloomies.


----------



## sillygirl82 (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Smf16* 

 
_How many WOC got the Briar Rose beauty powder?? Is it unique and pigmented enough to get? I am still debating whether or not to get it....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought Briar Rose beauty powder.  I don't know about uniqueness because I have nothing like it to compare.  It is matte violet pink on my cheeks.

It is pigmented to me.  I applied with a regular brush blush.


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 1, 2010)

I received my items and will be doing a mani with Bad Fairy this weekend.  I can't wait to play with my goodies!


----------



## gabi03 (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Notorious19* 

 
_*sigh*...well after reading some blogs and checking my stash *I went back for Briar Rose*, Wicked Ways, and Toxic Tale. Turns out that Briar Rose is a little bit more amped up than On A Mission so I went for it. And now I'm done..bring on October 21st!_

 
Girl me too, I was shocked they had alot of them left! It's really gorgeous on and silky smooth


----------



## sss215 (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Good scoopage, I had the wrong date. There is a nars coupon floating around for about a 2month or so 18%off$75, it used to be just 18%, but that it how I am picking up bits and pieces from him.  Today, I ordered Brousse, Rajastan and Modern Love Palette. Sold out of Strawberry Fields 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait for his holiday collection. But enough about Francois from me, moving on.. 







I knew I should've got HOD, I saw that it paired with DMD and it looked like it but way lighter but the same color family._

 
I love strawberry fields.  Hoping i can get it during the Sephora sale.  I have a gift card. So excited! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I am going to get through my no-buy by trying out new looks of celebs, YT and specktraites, like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I call it my own personal makeup spank bank._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Oooo...any ideas on what lippie she could be wearing?_

 
looks like a deep dark purple.  Blue purple. no brown, no red. Try  Cyber, MUFE #49. Maybe MACpro Smoked purple, which is on the regular  site right now. That one may be the lighter of the other two, but  its a  matte, so long wearing.[/quote]

*posted lip color response here for Curly1908 if you don't get to see it in the other VV forum. *


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Oct 2, 2010)

Ohh, you ladies got alot lol. I picked up Boa blush, She who Dares m/es (luv'n it) Briar Rose after having my Ma try it on me & with the help of some other sisters at the counter, lol got it,very pretty. Resort life (per my 8yr old son lol) luv it too lol. Might go back & get the cajun cooling powder,some liglasses & DMD blush. Thanks Sapnap for comparing it to notable, was thinking it was more plumy since I didnt really look.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 2, 2010)

I got:
French Quarter GPS
She Who Dares MES
My Dark Magic MES
Bite of An Apple blush
Bad Fairy n/p
Revenge is Sweet l/g

I'm trying to avoid going to the counter to check out the other items in the collection for fear I will end up buying a lot more.


----------



## cutemiauw (Oct 2, 2010)

I got: 
- French Quarter GPS, it looks lovely swatched on my hand. Can't wait to try it on!
- Strange Potion l/g - it's so pretty on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Revenge is Sweet l/g - it's a pretty pink when swatched on my hand, but I didn't see much of it on my pigmented lips, it just intensifies my lip color. I love how it didn't have much glitter and I think it'll be lovely in colder months. 

As for my thoughts of the other things in this collection:
- The packaging MES looks really great! I didn't get it though because I figured I must save for Tartan Tale
- Bite of an Apple blush looks like Hipness heavily applied on me, so I passed
- Briar rose is nice, but I figured since I have Azalea Blossom, I passed as well.
- Violetta looks more of a toned down pinkish purple on me, and
- Toxic Tale lost all of its orange on me and it looks more pinkish coral. I wonder if this would look good on my skintone. Any opinions?


----------



## sss215 (Oct 2, 2010)

I swatched DMD. I thought it was nice. Maybe later this month I will run by and get it. I doubt it sells out.


----------



## Sass (Oct 2, 2010)

I am NC50ish and I am wearing Briar Rose today...it shows up nicely.


----------



## Smf16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Awww..it seems everyone is Team Briar Rose now! I wasn't impressed with it when I swatched it on my hand...guess I should have tried it on my cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....hmmm I wonder if I could still snatched this up at my MAC counter lol....


----------



## sapnap (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutemiauw* 

 
_I got: 
- French Quarter GPS, it looks lovely swatched on my hand. Can't wait to try it on!
- Strange Potion l/g - it's so pretty on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Revenge is Sweet l/g - it's a pretty pink when swatched on my hand, but I didn't see much of it on my pigmented lips, it just intensifies my lip color. I love how it didn't have much glitter and I think it'll be lovely in colder months. 

As for my thoughts of the other things in this collection:
- The packaging MES looks really great! I didn't get it though because I figured I must save for Tartan Tale
- Bite of an Apple blush looks like Hipness heavily applied on me, so I passed
-* Briar rose is nice, but I figured since I have Azalea Blossom, I passed as well*.
- Violetta looks more of a toned down pinkish purple on me, and
- *Toxic Tale lost all of its orange on me and it looks more pinkish coral. I wonder if this would look good on my skintone. Any opinions?*_

 
nice haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think toxic take looks good ... i saw it on an Asian MA who was pretty fair and it looked great on her too... I am afraid of carrying it off, so maybe its not for me, but it is defnly a pinky coral and not orange  like Morange. 

Also, I like BR better than AB, I feel it isnt as cool as AB on me.


----------



## crystrill (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm a total loser for this but whyyy did I put on my Violetta lipstick with Revenge is Sweet on top of it and started singing the lyrics to Rihanna's song G4L?

"I lick the gun when I'm done because I know that revenge is sweet..."


----------



## cutemiauw (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sapnap* 

 
_nice haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think toxic take looks good ... i saw it on an Asian MA who was pretty fair and it looked great on her too... I am afraid of carrying it off, so maybe its not for me, but it is defnly a pinky coral and not orange  like Morange. 

Also, I like BR better than AB, I feel it isnt as cool as AB on me._

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I had a feeling that toxic tale would look better for someone with a medium to fair skintone, but it'll look very bold with my skintone (medium dark). I decide against it for now, as I really shouldn't shop much if I want to haul Tartan Tale and UD Naked.

About BR, I swatched it again today, and damn it is very pretty. It's showing up more pigmented than AB as well. So I'm definitely recommending it too for WOC. The only reason I'm not getting it is my limited fund for something that's kinda similar to what I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 3, 2010)

I went to the preview party. Promptly came home and wrote a long glowing and gushing review about the products I got. Unfortunately my internet choose that time to not work. *sighs* 
Anyway here's the short version: I LOVE WHAT I GOT!!!!!
The only disappointment was Toxic Tale l/s. I left that one behind. God knows I wanted it to work. I tried everything!! I even went to the Pro store 2 days later to see if they knew something I didn't. But just like Vegas Volt it refused to play nice. It's funny because I can wear Neon Orange and Electro without blinking. 
Here's what I got: (two trips total the preview and the pro store 2 days later)

She Who Dares mes
My Dark Magic mes
Bite Of An Apple blush
Heartless l/s
Wicked Ways l/g
Revenge Is Sweet l/g
Formidable n/l (my 1st MAC nail polish. I usually think they are overpriced but this was soo pretty I couldn't say no)


----------



## DanielleG318 (Oct 3, 2010)

I haven't seen any WOC interested in Wrong Spell L/G. I know I was. It seemed a little scary at first but I paired it with Resort Life Lipglee in the middle of my lips and made a big difference!! This color is worth a second look IMO.

The look:
MAC Pro Long Wear Foundation NW50
Mac Mineralize Skinfish in Deep Dark

MAC My Dark Magic Mineralize E/S both sides
MAC Vile Violet E/S
MAC Carbon E/S

MAC Bite of Apple Blush 

MAC Engraved Pencil

MAC Wrong Spell L/G
MAC Resort Life L/G


----------



## Sass (Oct 3, 2010)

A toned down Toxic Tale at 6:50.  I'm glad I skipped TT because I don't want to have to go through toning it down and TT is a "aww hell no" for me so you know...anyway take a look ya'll for those of you who have TT and need help with it if it doesn't look too good on you by itself.

YouTube - Haul: Mac Venomous Villain & more


----------



## Sass (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_I'm a total loser for this but whyyy did I put on my Violetta lipstick with Revenge is Sweet on top of it and started singing the lyrics to Rihanna's song G4L?

"I lick the gun when I'm done because I know that revenge is sweet..."_

 
That combo is awesome!  This is my first experience with Violetta and I'm loving it.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_A toned down Toxic Tale at 6:50. I'm glad I skipped TT because I don't want to have to go through toning it down and TT is a "aww hell no" for me so you know...anyway take a look ya'll for those of you who have TT and need help with it if it doesn't look too good on you by itself._

 
I agree with you in regards to "toning down" a lipstick, IMO I think that defeats the purpose of buying the color, 

Edit: Unless Im buying it to mix with another color to create a new lipcolor


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 4, 2010)

Never mind - I didn't read closely enough.  I need a nap.


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_A toned down Toxic Tale at 6:50.  I'm glad I skipped TT because I don't want to have to go through toning it down and TT is a "aww hell no" for me so you know...anyway take a look ya'll for those of you who have TT and need help with it if it doesn't look too good on you by itself.

YouTube - Haul: Mac Venomous Villain & more_

 
While this lady looks beautiful, I think she wasted her time/$ purchasing TT.  The end result of the "toned down" TT isn't even coral and doesn't remotely resemble the original TT.  TT looks better on lighter folks just like BOA looks better on darker folks.  It is what it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope she doesn't mind me posting her photo from the VV Collection discussion thread, but this is by FAR the prettiest TT look I've seen so far.  It looks gorgeous on her, and the color is still coral even though she used a liner:


----------



## misha5150 (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_While this lady looks beautiful, I think she wasted her time/$ purchasing TT. The end result of the "toned down" TT isn't even coral and doesn't remotely resemble the original TT._

 
I totally agree with this!! It's like if you're not going to rock it all the way, why buy it??


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_That combo is awesome!  This is my first experience with Violetta and I'm loving it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I swatched both of those on top of each other in the store, and fell in love. I had to put RIS is back, because I had similar glosses at home that would do the trick. I love Violetta also!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's officially my holy grail lipstick.


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm so tempted to just get the blushes & the beauty powder blushes.AHHH that's because i'm in a lippie bann! hehe & i'm a blush whore (no joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Smf16 (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DanielleG318* 

 
_I haven't seen any WOC interested in Wrong Spell L/G. I know I was. It seemed a little scary at first but I paired it with Resort Life Lipglee in the middle of my lips and made a big difference!! This color is worth a second look IMO.

The look:
MAC Pro Long Wear Foundation NW50
Mac Mineralize Skinfish in Deep Dark

MAC My Dark Magic Mineralize E/S both sides
MAC Vile Violet E/S
MAC Carbon E/S

MAC Bite of Apple Blush 

MAC Engraved Pencil

MAC Wrong Spell L/G
MAC Resort Life L/G_

 
I actually was interested in Wrong spell too...I'm thinking about going back for this and BR! Love this look..very pretty


----------



## sss215 (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DanielleG318* 

 
_I haven't seen any WOC interested in Wrong Spell L/G. I know I was. It seemed a little scary at first but I paired it with Resort Life Lipglee in the middle of my lips and made a big difference!! This color is worth a second look IMO.

The look:
MAC Pro Long Wear Foundation NW50
Mac Mineralize Skinfish in Deep Dark

MAC My Dark Magic Mineralize E/S both sides
MAC Vile Violet E/S
MAC Carbon E/S

MAC Bite of Apple Blush 

MAC Engraved Pencil

MAC Wrong Spell L/G
MAC Resort Life L/G_

 
I liked wrong spell, but I thought I could pull it off with Cyber and a gloss. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_A toned down Toxic Tale at 6:50.  I'm glad I skipped  TT because I don't want to have to go through toning it down and TT is a  "aww hell no" for me so you know...anyway take a look ya'll for those  of you who have TT and need help with it if it doesn't look too good on  you by itself.

YouTube - Haul: Mac Venomous Villain & more_

 

love this vid!  the Canon 5D camera is no joke.  it takes still photos too.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_While this lady looks beautiful, I think she wasted her time/$ purchasing TT. The end result of the "toned down" TT isn't even coral and doesn't remotely resemble the original TT. TT looks better on lighter folks just like BOA looks better on darker folks. It is what it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope she doesn't mind me posting her photo from the VV Collection discussion thread, but this is by FAR the prettiest TT look I've seen so far. It looks gorgeous on her, and the color is still coral even though she used a liner:



_

 











 PREACH!!!!! I don't understand what compels people to insist on all kinds of alchemy to make products work for them, especially outside of the low end drugstore/beauty supply store  range. 

For my money, a product should work straight up out of the tube/compact/pan, etc. 

It points back to something Twinkle_Twinkle said way back in the "makeup crimes" thread. I won't quote or paraphrase her because I have my hands full at the moment, but what it boils down to is that if you have to resort to scratching your head with pairings or mixing in other products in order to make it work for you... IT DOESN'T WORK, SHAWTY! Return it, toss, it, give it away, but for goodness' sake, don't  try to fool yourself into thinking it fits!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_I swatched both of those on top of each other in the store, and fell in love. I had to put RIS is back, because I had similar glosses at home that would do the trick. I love Violetta also!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's officially my holy grail lipstick._

 
This is my first dance with Violetta, even though it's a perm item... and baby lemme tell you, I LOVE IT! She may become my signature lip for the fall/winter.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_I liked wrong spell, but I thought I could pull it off with Cyber and a gloss. _

 
I've been wanting to try Cyber! On another board I saw someone suggest using it with Liquid Lurex on top. I've curious to try that look.

I bought Wrong Spell though, I was contemplating returning it for another Violetta, but I think I will keep it now, especially after seeing the pics upthread.


----------



## marajode (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_A toned down Toxic Tale at 6:50. I'm glad I skipped TT because I don't want to have to go through toning it down and TT is a "aww hell no" for me so you know...anyway take a look ya'll for those of you who have TT and need help with it if it doesn't look too good on you by itself.

YouTube - Haul: Mac Venomous Villain & more_

 
Woah, that was a great video!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_









 PREACH!!!!! I don't understand what compels people to insist on all kinds of alchemy to make products work for them, especially outside of the low end drugstore/beauty supply store  range. 

For my money, a product should work straight up out of the tube/compact/pan, etc. 

It points back to something Twinkle_Twinkle said way back in the "makeup crimes" thread. I won't quote or paraphrase her because I have my hands full at the moment, but what it boils down to is that if you have to resort to scratching your head with pairings or mixing in other products in order to make it work for you... IT DOESN'T WORK, SHAWTY! Return it, toss, it, give it away, but for goodness' sake, don't  try to fool yourself into thinking it fits!_

 
Not to beat a dead horse, but I think the MOST anyone should be doing to make a lip product "work" is using a lip liner (pref. something that enhances rather than changes the shade) and/or adding a gloss (previous preference still applies).  I know I personally (on myself) don't love the look of frosty lipsticks without a gloss on top.  But yeah, gotta agree with everyone else about TT and the posted video. _Aaaannnddd_, I also wanted to say that there is nothing wrong with taking a versatile lipstick and totally changing it with a liner or gloss, but you shouldn't have to do all of that just to walk out of the house and not look like a clown.


----------



## Sass (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Not to beat a dead horse, but I think *the MOST anyone should be doing to make a lip product "work" is using a lip liner* (pref. something that enhances rather than changes the shade) and/or adding a gloss (previous preference still applies).  I know I personally (on myself) don't love the look of frosty lipsticks without a gloss on top.  But yeah, gotta agree with everyone else about TT and the posted video. Aaaannnddd, I also wanted to say that there is nothing wrong with taking a versatile lipstick and totally changing it with a liner or gloss, but you shouldn't have to do all of that just to walk out of the house and not look like a clown._

 
I agree.  The only lipstick in my collection I have to make work is Viva Glam GaGa and I solved that problem simply by using Currant lip liner with it and I'm glad I didn't have to alter the color. And I wasn't going to get until I saw SongBirdDiva hook that lip up like that and that's how I wear it when I rock Gaga now.  I also watched Guccigirl use an NYX lip liner in Cola, I believe, with her Gaga lipstick and that looks fly too.  Other than that if a product doesn't work I won't buy it or if I buy it I will return it.  I don't believe in reworking a product to the point where it doesn't look like said product anymore because that defeats the purpose and it's a waste of money...and and time.


----------



## 0missjones (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree with all you ladies on TT. I hate doing too much to a lipstick cuz I want it to be the shade that I bought!

Violetta is a MUST HAVE! I LOVE it!
Revenge is Sweet was sold out at my counter, but I will be getting it to try the combo


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_I'm a total loser for this but whyyy did I put on my Violetta lipstick with Revenge is Sweet on top of it and started singing the lyrics to Rihanna's song G4L?

"I lick the gun when I'm done because I know that revenge is sweet..."_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_That combo is awesome!  This is my first experience with Violetta and I'm loving it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I tried Violetta with Funtabulous Dazzleglass and it is too lovely!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree with all the ladies that mentioned it before me. If wanted a muddy brownish orange color that's what I would have bought. I love the look of TT in the tube and only wished that beautiful bright coral color would translate on my lips. Alas it's not so. Instead I've been rocking ravishing with Revlon Coral Reef. I've been hunting a great coral lip and this is as close as I can get.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_I tried Violetta with Funtabulous Dazzleglass and it is too lovely!_

 
I've had Violetta lipstick for a while now and the min they came out with Funtabulous Dazzleglass that became a combo that I loved for a night out!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm glad that some of you love the Violetta l/s and Funtabulous d/g combo! I did it last year and now I want to purchase Funtabulous again. I'm excited to receive my package on the 6th!


----------



## belle89 (Oct 4, 2010)

I got my hands on Violetta and BoA. I might be going back for the My Dark Magic duo.


----------



## stldiva (Oct 5, 2010)

Clumps of Mascara is wearing Toxic Tale and she is  brown skin lady. It looks great on her. Glad I ordered it now. 

Clumps of Mascara  Blog Archive  MAC Venomous Villains party


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stldiva* 

 
_Clumps of Mascara is wearing Toxic Tale and she is  brown skin lady. It looks great on her. Glad I ordered it now. 

Clumps of Mascara  Blog Archive  MAC Venomous Villains party_

 
TT with Cherry l/l looks nice.

I didn't bother to purchase TT, I just ordered BoaA, Violetta, BR, She Who Dares, and 2 polishes.


----------



## Sass (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stldiva* 

 
_Clumps of Mascara is wearing Toxic Tale and she is  brown skin lady. It looks great on her. Glad I ordered it now. 

Clumps of Mascara  Blog Archive  MAC Venomous Villains party_

 
With a cherry lip liner around and under it changing the color it does look the bomb.


----------



## belle89 (Oct 5, 2010)

I <3 TT the way Clumps hooked it up. Fiyah!


----------



## belle89 (Oct 5, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## stldiva (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_With a cherry lip liner around and under it changing the color it does look the bomb._

 
It looks better that way to me.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 6, 2010)

Whoa! TT looks incredible on her- I love how the color changed.


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 7, 2010)

As a woman of color, I think the lipstick argument that has been raging above is interesting.

I for one love purchasing shades of lipstick one wouldn't normally think of buying and changing them with liners, glosses or pigments.  My favorite example of this was Rizzo l/s w/Chestnut liner and clear l/g! (A beaut!)

To me, it's a matter of personal preference, whether you like to experiment and how much time you are willing to spend on your face.

For real, I purchased Toxic Tale and yeah, it looked kinda scary in the tube and when I tried it on the back of my hand. But when the MAC MUA applied Beet liner it looked great. A slick of Hot House gloss made it look even better.

So yeah, I decided to experiment and tried it with Mahogany and Chestnut liners and Lychee Luxe l/g and loved the result. 

And yeah, I will try it with Cherry liner especially since Cherry is one of my fav. MAC l/l. It is my go-to red when I don't feel like applying a l/s.  

As I write this I have TT on with Beet l/l and Plus Luxe l/g and it looks great! A wearable, juicy corally-red look!

I, for one, do not always wear a l/s or l/g straight out of the tube. Sometimes I find that look boring. I like to mix it up a bit.

I think the only lippie I love wearing straight out of the tube is Diva w/Burgundy l/l and Date Night l/g.

I view make-up as an art: something to be experimented and played with, to mix and maybe match, to create something fresh and new, work out of the box.

But I always keep in mind the matter of comfort level, and realize folks have personal boundaries and some are not willing, able or comfortable enough to step out of their personal boxes.

So, my motto is not only to each her own but also it's only makeup! If I don't feel comfortable with what I have on I can always wipe or wash it off and start over!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_As a woman of color, I think the lipstick argument that has been raging above is interesting.

I for one love purchasing shades of lipstick one wouldn't normally think of buying and changing them with liners, glosses or pigments. My favorite example of this was Rizzo l/s w/Chestnut liner and clear l/g! (A beaut!)

To me, it's a matter of personal preference, whether you like to experiment and how much time you are willing to spend on your face.

For real, I purchased Toxic Tale and yeah, it looked kinda scary in the tube and when I tried it on the back of my hand. But when the MAC MUA applied Beet liner it looked great. A slick of Hot House gloss made it look even better.

So yeah, I decided to experiment and tried it with Mahogany and Chestnut liners and Lychee Luxe l/g and loved the result. 

And yeah, I will try it with Cherry liner especially since Cherry is one of my fav. MAC l/l. It is my go-to red when I don't feel like applying a l/s. 

As I write this I have TT on with Beet l/l and Plus Luxe l/g and it looks great! A wearable, juicy corally-red look!

I, for one, do not always wear a l/s or l/g straight out of the tube. Sometimes I find that look boring. I like to mix it up a bit.

I think the only lippie I love wearing straight out of the tube is Diva w/Burgundy l/l and Date Night l/g.

I view make-up as an art: something to be experimented and played with, to mix and maybe match, to create something fresh and new, work out of the box.

But I always keep in mind the matter of comfort level, and realize folks have personal boundaries and some are not willing, able or comfortable enough to step out of their personal boxes.

So, my motto is not only to each her own but also it's only makeup! If I don't feel comfortable with what I have on I can always wipe or wash it off and start over!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I completely agree with you my only point is that if I buy a bright coral lipstick I want to retain its original impact. Im going to try TT again with Beet and Cherry liners and hope it still looks coral. I just dont want to buy an in your face coral lippie and end up with brown after all the additions. 
 Now if someone can explain to me why I would need Briar Rose BPB even though I have On A Mission BPB? I need some more enabling!


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 7, 2010)

Dilligaf,

To my untrained eye Beet and Cherry liner didn't change the color of TT. IMHO, it enhanced the color.

I think if you look at some of the artistry pages on the MAC site, the artists are always mixing shades for a different effect.

I don't see TT as in in-your-face lippie.

So Chaud, on the other hand, is def. in your face! You really need to tone that puppy down!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Dilligaf,

To my untrained eye Beet and Cherry liner didn't change the color of TT. IMHO, it enhanced the color.

I think if you look at some of the artistry pages on the MAC site, the artists are always mixing shades for a different effect.

I don't see TT as in in-your-face lippie.

So Chaud, on the other hand, is def. in your face! You really need to tone that puppy down!_

 
I actually use Magenta l/l to make St Germaine wearable.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to see if I can hunt down a tube of TT tomorrow. I already have Cherry and Beet l/l. 

Any enablers on On A Mission vs. Briar Rose?


----------



## 0missjones (Oct 7, 2010)

I was one who didnt believe TT was for me because I was afraid of how bright it would look. I went out and got my hands on it and I really like it. I can agree with some of you in how using a l/l can completely alter the color of a l/s and that I dont care for.

With TT the MA suggested currant l/l, I also have cherry l/l so I will experiment with both

Here it is with currant l/l


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 7, 2010)

I hate the formulation of Bad Fairy (seriously, drugstore polishes have better formulations/brushes than this), and the duochrome is hardly noticeable.  Additionally, MAC polishes are small (especially to be $13).  This will be my 1st and last MAC polish.  I'll stick with Nfu-Oh, OPI, etc.

I think I'll try using it next time as a top-coat over white or black polish.

I'm loving RIS. <3


----------



## Sass (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I hate the formulation of Bad Fairy (seriously, drugstore polishes have better formulations/brushes than this), and the duochrome is hardly noticeable.  Additionally, MAC polishes are small (especially to be $13).  This will be my 1st and last MAC polish.  I'll stick with Nfu-Oh, OPI, etc.

I think I'll try using it next time as a top-coat over white or black polish.

I'm loving RIS. <3_

 
Base coast, 2 coats of Bad Fairy and a top coat did the polish well...I got a few compliments today even from a MAC MA when I went to do a Back to MAC.  Just putting on the polish with no base coat (when I went to swatch for a picture) didn't work at all...it went on streaky and uneven.  It looks lovely now, but has to be worn with base and top coat.  If anybody knows anything different let me know.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *0missjones* 

 
_I was one who didnt believe TT was for me  because I was afraid of how bright it would look. I went out and got my  hands on it and I really like it. I can agree with some of you in how  using a l/l can completely alter the color of a l/s and that I dont care  for.

With TT the MA suggested currant l/l, I also have cherry l/l so I will experiment with both

Here it is with currant l/l



_

 

I like that it looks more pink here. I may go out and play with it a bit this weekend, if I can find it.  I am curious now. I wonder how it looks with nightmoth.  Another fave of mine next to current. And I want to try RIS over it to see how that pans out.  Usually colors like this work for me if I put on a darker berry first, blot it off leaving a lip stain of that color.  I did this with True Babe.  Viva Glam Cindy gloss works this way for me too. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I hate the formulation of Bad Fairy (seriously, drugstore polishes have better formulations/brushes than this), and the duochrome is hardly noticeable.  Additionally, MAC polishes are small (especially to be $13).  This will be my 1st and last MAC polish.  I'll stick with Nfu-Oh, OPI, etc.

I think I'll try using it next time as a top-coat over white or black polish.

I'm loving RIS. <3_

 
I love RIS too. It looks nice over Dark Deed.


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Base coast, 2 coats of Bad Fairy and a top coat did the polish well...I got a few compliments today even from a MAC MA when I went to do a Back to MAC.  Just putting on the polish with no base coat (when I went to swatch for a picture) didn't work at all...it went on streaky and uneven.  It looks lovely now, but has to be worn with base and top coat.  If anybody knows anything different let me know._

 
I used my usual Orly Base Coat and Sally Hansen Top Coat, and it gooped up on me.  What type of base coat did you use?


----------



## maclove1 (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stldiva* 

 
_Clumps of Mascara is wearing Toxic Tale and she is  brown skin lady. It looks great on her. Glad I ordered it now. 

Clumps of Mascara  Blog Archive  MAC Venomous Villains party_

 

omg she goes to the international mall mac store i go to that one also I noticed Mark as soon as i saw they picture .lol thats cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## dewinter (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm not too crazy about this collection. I don't like the packing so much when I think that they could do a so much better detail job on it. When you collaberate with Disney it should be fabolous! ;-D

Anyway I will be doing a haul cause I like the colors; 

All of the greasepaint sticks
Both msf shadows (I love msf) 
Innocense beware lipstick
Devilshly stylish lipgloss
Resort Life lipgelee
Dark deed lipstick
Wrong spell lipgloss

I alredy have all of the pigments and Violetta lipstick + carbon+rapidblack (I have swatches of these on my blog)

If anyone have a swatch of kirsh and dark deed lipstick on Nw45 skintone or darked pls let me know. I also have some problems with my Violetta lipstick, I love this shade on others but on me..It dosen't look that fab, any tips?


----------



## sss215 (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dewinter* 

 
_I'm not too crazy about this collection. I don't like the packing so much when I think that they could do a so much better detail job on it. When you collaberate with Disney it should be fabolous! ;-D

Anyway I will be doing a haul cause I like the colors; 

All of the greasepaint sticks
Both msf shadows (I love msf) 
Innocense beware lipstick
Devilshly stylish lipgloss
Resort Life lipgelee
Dark deed lipstick
Wrong spell lipgloss

I alredy have all of the pigments and Violetta lipstick + carbon+rapidblack (I have swatches of these on my blog)

If anyone have a swatch of kirsh and dark deed lipstick on Nw45 skintone or darked pls let me know. I also have some problems with my Violetta lipstick, I love this shade on others but on me..It dosen't look that fab, any tips?_

 
i don't have kirsh, but there is a comparison swatch in the VV swatch thread.  you can kinda see if they are close or not.


----------



## 0missjones (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dewinter* 

 
_ I also have some problems with my Violetta lipstick, I love this shade on others but on me..It dosen't look that fab, any tips?_

 
What I use is currant l/l and funtabulous dazzleglass in the center.
I wish that I could have gotten Revenge is Sweet but I missed out.
I also use clear gloss over top too if I dont want sparkle.


----------



## Lovey99 (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dewinter* 

 
_I'm not too crazy about this collection. I don't like the packing so much when I think that they could do a so much better detail job on it. When you collaberate with Disney it should be fabolous! ;-D

Anyway I will be doing a haul cause I like the colors; 

All of the greasepaint sticks
Both msf shadows (I love msf) 
Innocense beware lipstick
Devilshly stylish lipgloss
Resort Life lipgelee
Dark deed lipstick
Wrong spell lipgloss

I alredy have all of the pigments and Violetta lipstick + carbon+rapidblack (I have swatches of these on my blog)

If anyone have a swatch of kirsh and dark deed lipstick on Nw45 skintone or darked pls let me know. I also have some problems with my Violetta lipstick, I love this shade on others but on me..It dosen't look that fab, any tips?_

 
I have Kirsch.  I bought Dark Deed, but returned it.  When  i tired on Kirsch and DD, they were nearly identical.  Also, if anyone has MUFE Rouge Allure #48, you don't need DD.


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 8, 2010)

GO GET BRIAR ROSE Beauty Powder NOW!!!


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who posted different looks with TT l/s.  Knowing me, I'mma try them all!!


----------



## Prototype83 (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_omg she goes to the international mall mac store i go to that one also I noticed Mark as soon as i saw they picture .lol thats cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ._

 
I <3 Mark...he's sooo friggin cute!


----------



## Smf16 (Oct 10, 2010)

Sooo I ended up at my MAC counter yesterday and guess what??! I got the LAST Briar Rose and Toxic Tale!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am surprised I got TT because I was not initially eyeing this but all the swatches I have seen convinced me I need this in my life! It is a very pretty, unique and daring color...I think I can work it out. BR I had been eyeing but at first sight and swatching was not in love but after seeing more swatches here and at second sight I am in love! It is very pretty and definitely buildable so it is not so sheer as I thought....

SO now I can say for real this time..lol..I am done with this collection and happy with my overall choices!


----------



## Sass (Oct 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I used my usual Orly Base Coat and Sally Hansen Top Coat, and it gooped up on me.  What type of base coat did you use? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I use Seche clear base coat and Seche Vite top coat.


----------



## sapnap (Oct 11, 2010)

I am now wearing Bad fairy, two coats no base no top and its fine!!.. I feel it has the best formulation out of the three.. the rest need 4 coats to look nice... I did one layer, let it dry and another...


----------



## Sass (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sapnap* 

 
_I am now wearing Bad fairy, two coats no base no top and its fine!!.. I feel it has the best formulation out of the three.. the rest need 4 coats to look nice... I did one layer, let it dry and another..._

 
Let me know how long it lasts before it starts chipping...mine started at day 3 and today it's a hot mess today.  Ha!  I put it on on the 7th.  I was waiting for my Formidable! to come in before I change it.  Oh well.


----------



## sapnap (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Let me know how long it lasts before it starts chipping...mine started at day 3 and today it's a hot mess today.  Ha!  I put it on on the 7th.  I was waiting for my Formidable! to come in before I change it.  Oh well._

 
lol, ok.. today is the second day.. I had Formidable on for about 5 days and no chipping.. i used some cheap top coat tho... so that one was ok!... ALLL nps chip on me after two days tho..


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 13, 2010)

I thought I was done with this collection . . .  but when I went to Macys today I stopped @ the counter and picked up wrong spell l/g


----------



## aradhana (Oct 13, 2010)

i've been using the polishes with essie base coat and rimmel top coat...i had no chipping for 7 days for formidable and have been wearing bad fairy for three days now but have a couple of very small chips.  i had to use three coats of both shades though...


----------



## Sass (Oct 14, 2010)

That's good to know.  I'm still waiting on my Formidable to come in.


----------



## she (Oct 14, 2010)

i flew out to cali last week and just before i left i picked up briar rose and devishly stlyish l/g. i've been wanting something like briar rose since the purple blush ombre came out (but i didn't think it was intense enough for me).

  	briar rose gives a total babydoll look, i prefer it as a highlight with some of my other blushes. devlishly stylish really catches light on me- so it was perfect for popping on before i got off the plane- i looked alive (though i felt catatonic).


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 14, 2010)

OK That's it!!! Briar Rose here I come. Now cross your fingers that I find it!!!!


----------



## honybr (Oct 14, 2010)

^^^After all the reviews, I'm like you and had to find it.  I'm mad I didn't just get it the first go round of purchases.  I was able to find it at my Macy's counter.  Call around and you might get lucky.


----------



## she (Oct 14, 2010)

BR is on its way to cult classic status...


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 14, 2010)

It very well could be.



she said:


> BR is on its way to cult classic status...


----------



## belle89 (Oct 16, 2010)

Was finally able to make a trip to the MAC store and counter in Nordstrom today...neither had My Dark Magic. Booooo. I took wayy to long to make up my mind about it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 17, 2010)

That's why I love the Aventura Mall( Aventura, FL). They have 4 counters and 1 free standing store. After visiting the Nordstrom's counter and the FS store and leaving empty handed I wandered into Macy's. At the 1st Macy's counter I found Briar Rose. Not only did I get one but that wasnt the only one they had. It seemed like they had atleast 5 or more left. So if you are looking for BR I would suggest calling the MAC counter in Macy's. The one on the lower level because they have 2 counters in that store, Happy Hunting Ladies!!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm in LOVE with Darkly My Dear blush. It is so pretty and natural and goes well with the Cruella beauty powder. Definitely my fave blush at the moment because it is so versatile. NW43-45 ladies be sure to check it out if you get a chance.


----------



## honybr (Oct 18, 2010)

she said:


> i flew out to cali last week and just before i left i picked up briar rose and devishly stlyish l/g. i've been wanting something like briar rose since the purple blush ombre came out (but i didn't think it was intense enough for me).
> 
> briar rose gives a total babydoll look, i prefer it as a highlight with some of my other blushes. devlishly stylish really catches light on me- so it was perfect for popping on before i got off the plane- i looked alive (though i felt catatonic).


 

  	 Babydoll look describes it prefectly.  I'm wearing alone and I feel like it brightens my face.

  	I'm glad you were able to find it *DILLIGAF*!  How do you like it?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 18, 2010)

honybr said:


> Babydoll look describes it prefectly.  I'm wearing alone and I feel like it brightens my face.
> 
> I'm glad you were able to find it *DILLIGAF*!  How do you like it?


 
	I have'nt had a chance to play with it yet. I'm hoping to get knee deep into it this weekend going out of town with my sister and I'm taking it with me!


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks to all the ladies on Specktra [enablers and the like], I joined the Wicked Ways brigade today and I like it alot!!! I'm definitely done with this collection now.


----------



## MACbabyx3 (Oct 21, 2010)

heartless lipstick is absolutely BEAUTIFUL. love it. its definitely my favorite thing from the collection


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 22, 2010)

^I agree about Heartless and it looks fantastic on you. The matching gloss is really pretty too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wore that combo yesterday and got many compliments and questions about what lipstick I was wearing. I think that the Cruella collection was excellent.


----------



## starfire123 (Oct 22, 2010)

What lip liner did you use with this? Did you use lipgloss on top???????
  	I bought this lipstick and wicked ways lipglass I have yet to wear again after the day that I bought it..RED is scary



MACbabyx3 said:


> heartless lipstick is absolutely BEAUTIFUL. love it. its definitely my favorite thing from the collection


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 2, 2010)

spectrolite said:


> I'm in LOVE with Darkly My Dear blush. It is so pretty and natural and goes well with the Cruella beauty powder. Definitely my fave blush at the moment because it is so versatile. NW43-45 ladies be sure to check it out if you get a chance.


 
  	When I went to pick up pigments from A Tartan Tale I saw that my counter still had a lot of VV items left including Darkly My Dear blush, and I tried it because of your recommendation and I liked it a lot.  Snatched it up!  So good call on that one, because I definitely wouldn't have given it a second glance otherwise.  The MUA was also surprised by how nice it looked.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 4, 2010)

^I'm so glad to hear that you tried it and liked it >_<


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm dying to get hands on Violetta I've heard its amazing!


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 15, 2010)

MACbabyx3 said:


> heartless lipstick is absolutely BEAUTIFUL. love it. its definitely my favorite thing from the collection


 
	wow! you look pretty with the lippie on! I could never pull that off!


----------



## lojical1 (Feb 2, 2011)

beautiful macbabyx3!! Makes me wish I hadn't missed picking it up even more!!


----------



## drammy04 (Sep 8, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but if you live in Texas and are close to the Cypress CCO, they have a lot of Briar Rose and She Who Dares MES in stock!


----------

